# TT Spares - Shift Gate AWESOME NEWS P22 - PICS



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

Thanks very much for your patience as I know this has taken longer than anticipated to get an update.

I dropped off the technical drawings for the R8 style shift gate with my engineering firm last week and have this morning given the go ahead for a prototype to be made up in aluminium which will take 5-7 days (we all know how these things work so I expect within 2 weeks tops )

The initial production run will be for the 6 speed gearbox only and will be initially limited to 20 pieces (this will take 7-14 days to produce depending upon their workload) I anticipate a lower demand for the 5 speed version and will endeavour to include some on the 2nd production run.

I am really at this stage after expressions of interest rather than firm orders for obvious reasons , so please post up if you are interested and I will add your name to the list - once I have the 1st production run, anyone that has "signed up" will be given first refusal. I just want your name and if you want it engraving - with what also if you will want bare aluminium or anodised finish to guage interest.

I have also asked my engineer to sort me a price for anodising and therefore there will be various finish options available (I will update to confirm) I will also entertain getting them engraved - however this will add an additional cost as I will obviously have to outsource this and pay to get it done.

I am hoping to have the basic solution priced at around the £80 mark including delivery, although this is subject to change, possibly up or down 

1) Charlie - no engraving - black anodised
2) Trev - to confirm
3) Steve - to confirm
4) cwiseh_tt - Chris
5) Gram TT - Graham - plain aluminium - possibly engraved
6) Les - to confirm
7) Dash - to confirm
/8) Mal - Big Knob test subject.
9) Super Josh
10) krismc - subject to working with Forge Big Knob + short shift
11) Paul Coleman - bare aluminium - possibly engraved.
12) Max - black anodised
13) Mac's TT
14) Fictorious
15) Mondo
16) salty - bare aluminium
17) Doug Short - anodised
18) Kato
19) Kevin
20) stufearn - engraved
21) rabTT
22) Johny D
23) Diverat - Kevin
34) naushali - Naush
35) duncs09
36) SteveTDCi
37) wul
38) Ady. - black anodised - possible engraving
39) David
40) carsmad43
41) _Dom_
42) Shezz
43) Mark Hogan
44) John BFT
45) matt860
46) S16 LAD


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

will this fit an mk2 :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sTTranger said:


> will this fit an mk2 :?


No buddy, I have replied to you in the other thread  this is a MK1 product only hence only placing it in the MK1 section 

A MK2 version may be on the cards but not at the moment :-(

Charlie


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Charlie, i did look at this in the past, thanks for getting it sorted!

Pop me down, where would the engraving be on the unit? In front of the gear shift? I was thinking maybe the original style TT logo or something similar?

How does it work with the shaft etc, can i continue to use standard alloy knob??

Regards, Chris.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i like the sound of black annodised ,, :-* :-* ( though it would prob wear off in the gates , :idea: leave them natural )
unless the engraving is individual then i would have thought that it could be done in the original cast ..


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

count me in Charlie. Plain aluminium. Are you getting any gear numbers engraved ? Also i think i would like mine engraved with the TT logo.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

cwiseh_tt said:


> Hi Charlie, i did look at this in the past, thanks for getting it sorted!
> 
> Pop me down, where would the engraving be on the unit? In front of the gear shift? I was thinking maybe the original style TT logo or something similar?
> 
> ...


I have added you Chris, the idea is that it will be useable with the standard gearknob - I will probably have to get someone with a Forge Big Knob to trial one to see if anything mods wise needs to be done - re the engraving I would probably only be able to get the standard fonts available in engravers shops, you could have it done wherever you liked 



roddy said:


> i like the sound of black annodised ,, :-* :-* ( though it would prob wear off in the gates , :idea: leave them natural )
> unless the engraving is individual then i would have thought that it could be done in the original cast ..


Do you want adding to the list roddy as not clear? I asked about the anodising and they said it should be substantially more resilient than powder coating which is why I am not considering P/C as I think it will not be terribly hardy under the conditions.



Gram TT said:


> count me in Charlie. Plain aluminium. Are you getting any gear numbers engraved ? Also i think i would like mine engraved with the TT logo.


I have not planned to get any numbers engraved as I thought that may detract from the purity of the design - I don't forsee a problem though - just additional cost 

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Am interested Charlie but of course providing it works well with no issues. IMO I think the first one really needs some miles racking up to see how it performs and wears. Only by extensive testing will you truly know just how well it works and how durable it will be. Good luck with it and I hope its a big success. One final point I have the Auto Aesthetics Speed 4 big knob so the shift gate would have to be compatible with it.

Cheers mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

that's cool, i'll go for whichever aluminium finish looks close to the other standard bits in the car 

one of the highlights last time i drove an R8, was the satisfying '*****' when you changed gear, which is why i'm vair up for this


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

cwiseh_tt said:


> that's cool, i'll go for whichever aluminium finish looks close to the other standard bits in the car
> 
> one of the highlights last time i drove an R8, was the satisfying '*****' when you changed gear, which is why i'm vair up for this


LOL Chris this "*****" noise is exactly why I want it and of course it will look cool 



les said:


> Am interested Charlie but of course providing it works well with no issues. IMO I think the first one really needs some miles racking up to see how it performs and wears. Only by extensive testing will you truly know just how well it works and how durable it will be. Good luck with it and I hope its a big success. One final point I have the Auto Aesthetics Speed 4 big knob so the shift gate would have to be compatible with it.
> 
> Cheers mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Of course Les  I plan to test the prototype on my own car extensively - my main concern is the durability of the "metal prongs" seperating the gears, although at 6mm thick and being made of aluminium I anticipate it standing up to the forces involved 

I have no plans to sell a product unless I am 100% happy that there will be no problems, it is not good for business and I like happy customers not unhappy ones  re the compatability with your gearknob I can let you trial one possibly 

I will add you to the list and as with anyone on that list there is 0 commitment to purchase at this stage, I am just sizing things up to establish if I should increase the production run to 40 or not ;-)

Charlie


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Chas, i am just watching from the side lines on this one as i have never been a fan of the open gates, even on the ferraris etc. and have not commented so far as not wanting to cast any negativity on your project , which i am glad to see is attracting a fair bit of interest,, tho i could be interested in the black annodised one , might go nice with the black car, tho can see how the silver one can fit in with the other silver interion parts,,,,,, watching devs with interest,, Rod


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> cwiseh_tt said:
> 
> 
> > that's cool, i'll go for whichever aluminium finish looks close to the other standard bits in the car
> ...


 Cheers Charlie all sounds good to me


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm interested, but will be dependant on how it looks, and how much it costs, natch.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Dash said:


> I'm interested, but will be dependant on how it looks, and how much it costs, natch.


But of course  I will add you to the list as as stated at this stage it is nothing more than an expression of interest which will give you first refusal when the product is available for sale 

Charlie

I am confident that the standard finish item (i.e no engraving) will be no more than £80 delivered


roddy said:


> Chas, i am just watching from the side lines on this one as i have never been a fan of the open gates, even on the ferraris etc. and have not commented so far as not wanting to cast any negativity on your project , which i am glad to see is attracting a fair bit of interest,, tho i could be interested in the black annodised one , might go nice with the black car, tho can see how the silver one can fit in with the other silver interion parts,,,,,, watching devs with interest,, Rod


Ok mate, sounds a bit odd if you aren't a fan of them in principle  however I hope I may be able to convince you otherwise  - we will have to wait and see.

I hope to have the prototype in place by mid week next week and will be out testing it straightaway - in fact I will fit it outside the engineers and test it there and then in case it needs any fine tuning, before running it for a few hundred miles at least whilst really abusing it to ensure the quality 

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I hope to have the prototype in place by mid week next week and will be out testing it straightaway - in fact I will fit it outside the engineers and test it there and then in case it needs any fine tuning, before running it for a few hundred miles at least whilst really abusing it to ensure the quality
> 
> Charlie


 Abuse is one of your finer qualities Charlie :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm also very interested in this but have a forge big knob, if its going to be compatible with that then i'm in.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

les said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to have the prototype in place by mid week next week and will be out testing it straightaway - in fact I will fit it outside the engineers and test it there and then in case it needs any fine tuning, before running it for a few hundred miles at least whilst really abusing it to ensure the quality
> ...


Are you referring to one of my recent pm's in which I refer to you as "a controversial old git" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



malstt said:


> I'm also very interested in this but have a forge big knob, if its going to be compatible with that then i'm in.


I think I have found my self a big knob tester then Mal  - once the first lot are made up I will send you one to trial and if it works fine then you can pay for it and if not then you can send it back - I may even arrange a little discount for your testing skills 

Charlie


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds ok to me mate, will look forward to trying it.  Do you want me to pm you my address again.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Stick me down Charlie Boy  I would like whatever finish matches the original finish of the standard ring, not sure about the engraving yet.

Josh


----------



## krismc (Apr 4, 2009)

again im very interested.

However! i have big nob...and forge short shift kit (up and down)
id like it to match the existing metal too


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I think what I may do, as there are quite a few variables, and to try and offer a decent level of customer service to you guys.

I will allow certain people to try before they buy to ensure suitability - this would take the form of full payment being made, with the proviso up front that if not suitable it can be returned for a full refund minus the postage charge - which would only be about £3 1st class recorded delivery.

This will obviously only be necessary for a few people as once it is ascertained as either suitable or not for any given combination, it will be advertised as such 

Charlie


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

okay good luck with the project charlie, this will be, for me at least, one of the best mods that i could possibly think of  . So if and im sure *when* you get it all done, i hope to see you asking the same question on the mk2 forum  :wink:

Will be watch and waiting [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Paul Coleman (May 14, 2009)

Def interested in this mod Charlie, so please put me down as interested!!

Cheers.....


----------



## Paul Coleman (May 14, 2009)

....Sorry for got to say........bare aluminum please - poss engraving

Cheers

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I think what I may do, as there are quite a few variables, and to try and offer a decent level of customer service to you guys.
> 
> I will allow certain people to try before they buy to ensure suitability - this would take the form of full payment being made, with the proviso up front that if not suitable it can be returned for a full refund minus the postage charge - which would only be about £3 1st class recorded delivery.
> 
> ...


 What a simply spiffing idea Charles. [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Paul Coleman said:


> Def interested in this mod Charlie, so please put me down as interested!!
> 
> Cheers.....


You're on Paul  don't worry too much about finish at the moment as I will ask everyone before the go into production once the protoype has been sorted, tested and possibly reworked if necessary 

Charlie


les said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I think what I may do, as there are quite a few variables, and to try and offer a decent level of customer service to you guys.
> ...


Awfully good of you to say so old boy, one is most grateful 

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Wots all this then? I havent seen any other post, do u have pics or details on what this actually is?


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

so charlie, forgive me if you've already said it but have we got some dates? Any design pics aswell or anything?

i have forward short shift only, so that should be ok ja?

Cheers, Chris.

PS - i'm willing to be a guinea pig also :roll:


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

put me down for a black one mate


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

swfblade said:


> Wots all this then? I havent seen any other post, do u have pics or details on what this actually is?


James james James - Abundant amounts of rudery and sarcasm are buzzing around my head at the moment  there is another post not far below this, or possibly page 2 by now giving details of the product.



cwiseh_tt said:


> so charlie, forgive me if you've already said it but have we got some dates? Any design pics aswell or anything?
> 
> i have forward short shift only, so that should be ok ja?
> 
> ...


Chris - I think I mentioned some dates in my original post? if not it will take 5-7 days for prototype to be produced (at great expense I might add ) and once made I will collect and fit it immediately to my car, it will need some on the road testing and possibly reworking although having looked through the quality of the technical drawings it looks bang on. Once I have tested the prototype and passed it as satisfactory, it will then take 7-14 days to craft the initial production run of 20 pieces.

Once I have tested the prototype I will post up a picture of it so you can get an idea of the finished item. You should be fine with a forward and backward short shift, as the sideways shift parameters will not be affected.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

MTW said:


> put me down for a black one mate


But of course Max :lol:

Charlie


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

sounds good mate, cheers for that. will be a perfect fit for the interior 

thanks for your efforts


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Charlie said:


> James james James - Abundant amounts of rudery and sarcasm are buzzing around my head at the moment  there is another post not far below this, or possibly page 2 by now giving details of the product.


Page 2?!? I cant be dealing with that! its too far away.... :lol:  i'll take a look... :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I'll have one too Charlie, will pick finish once you have tested the prototype and you know what's available


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Forgot to say I have the autoasthetics alu knob and short shifter fitted if that makes a diff


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm interested in this also, so plonk me down for one.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow... very interested in this one too, although even at what seems a reasonable price I'll probably have to duck out - I'm saving up for coilies... and a Haldex blue... and, and, and...

But can't wait to see the finished article. Who knows, maybe Mrs. Clause will find £80 down the back of her sofa!

Well done Charlie. Good man. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mondo


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

what will the prices be charlie?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> Forgot to say I have the autoasthetics alu knob and short shifter fitted if that makes a diff


You may need to opt for the try before you buy option mate 



Fictorious said:


> I'm interested in this also, so plonk me down for one.


I will stick you on the list mate



Mondo said:


> Wow... very interested in this one too, although even at what seems a reasonable price I'll probably have to duck out - I'm saving up for coilies... and a Haldex blue... and, and, and...
> 
> But can't wait to see the finished article. Who knows, maybe Mrs. Clause will find £80 down the back of her sofa!
> 
> ...


Raymondo I will stick you down as interested mate, there is no obligation at this stage 

Charlie


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

what is this the price mr. c?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

smithtt said:


> what is this the price mr. c?


 :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

smithtt said:


> what will the prices be charlie?


David - so you are keeping it for the missus heh  As stated in my initial post - the price should be no more than £80 for the standard finish aluminium - the price will go up if you want engraving probably no more than £10 depending upon what you want, there will also be anodised finish options and I am yet to have a price confirmed for anodising so don't want to speculate at this stage.

I may do a group buy for the first 20 and try and get the price down a bit, but the prototype is quite expensive as it is a one off so I need to recover those costs, as well as the time spent on this (although in fairness a lot of credit is to be directed elsewhere )

Charlie


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

cheers mate i will wait and see how they look on the car then i will post my orser in darling. Thanks.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah Charlie but any idea what the price will be for this [smiley=argue.gif]
:wink:

Well you did say I was tedious


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

hi charlie want one p[lain ali no engrave tell me when u want money cheers salty


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

les said:


> Yeah Charlie but any idea what the price will be for this [smiley=argue.gif]
> :wink:
> 
> Well you did say I was tedious


 :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I would like to add Les that I am laughing at you not with you :-* :lol:

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

I think i'd have to "try before I buy" on this, but I am interested. Will it be compatible with the Osir ring? (sorry if thats been asked, along with what the price is..... :lol: )


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

swfblade said:


> I think i'd have to "try before I buy" on this, but I am interested. Will it be compatible with the Osir ring? (sorry if thats been asked, along with what the price is..... :lol: )


Hi James

Good question - I have the OSIR ring too and am thinking that I may have to lose it as the bolts are at their limit already - although I am going to look to source some longer bolts instead.

As much as I love my OSIR ring, I would trade it for a clicky clacky shift gate in a second  and then sell it to cover most of the cost of the shift gate 

Charlie


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Good question - I have the OSIR ring too and am thinking that I may have to lose it as the bolts are at their limit already - although I am going to look to source some longer bolts instead.


I would want to keep my illuminted ring piece  I'm sure we could source some longer cap head stainless screws no probs 

Josh


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Super Josh said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Good question - I have the OSIR ring too and am thinking that I may have to lose it as the bolts are at their limit already - although I am going to look to source some longer bolts instead.
> ...


 Some already think to sun shines out of Charlies arse as it is [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm interested too but I guess the Forge big knob would have to go as it'd look rather odd.

Are you doing anything about a ball gear knob to go with the gate?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Charlie,

I'll come in at £80 with a firm expression of interest subject to a similar caveat as Les, i.e. it will function with an Auto Aesthetics Speed 2S knob. Anodised finish.

Regards,

Doug


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

so im guessing this will only work with the original boot gaitor and not the leather one i have fitted.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> I'm interested too but I guess the Forge big knob would have to go as it'd look rather odd.
> 
> Are you doing anything about a ball gear knob to go with the gate?


I did mention it to him actually along with a piece of metal rod to cover the shift rod ( I think I may have a gearshift mechanism and if so I can leave it with him when I next go over and so he can make a ball to screw straight on), but in all honesty I forgot to follow it up - I will see how the prototype works and take it from there - it may be a bit to Ferrariesque in looks and Spandex would no doubt have a lot to say on the subject :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> Charlie,
> 
> I'll come in at £80 with a firm expression of interest subject to a similar caveat as Les, i.e. it will function with an Auto Aesthetics Speed 2S knob. Anodised finish.
> 
> ...


No problem Doug, I will let Les test one and then you can move ahead or otherwise on the basis of the outcome 



smithtt said:


> so im guessing this will only work with the original boot gaitor and not the leather one i have fitted.


David this will really most likely replace both/either 

Charlie


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

so is this not going to expose the shaft. Sorry if that sounded a bit sexual baby.


----------



## stufearn (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Charlie, I would be interested- Aluminium and engraved if available... Cheers Stu


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

stufearn said:


> Hi Charlie, I would be interested- Aluminium and engraved if available... Cheers Stu


Added you Stu 



smithtt said:


> so is this not going to expose the shaft. Sorry if that sounded a bit sexual baby.


Yes it will  just wait and see and then decide if you like it or not 

Charlie


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Hi Charlie

just seen this post, If it works with my big knob the i will defo be interested mate. So please put me down for one. 

cheers steve


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Raymondo I will stick you down as interested mate, there is no obligation at this stage
> 
> Charlie


Sounds good to me, Charles. :wink: Although I don't think our local heavenly star emits its glow from your nether-regions I would also keep my OSIR ring, so come the miraculous discovery of a) life on Mars, and, more importantly, b) £80 down back o' sofa, some longer screws (ooh, err, Mrs!) would be in order. But yes, count me as v. interested.

Cheers Charlie,

M (aka R)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

stevebeechTA said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> just seen this post, If it works with my big knob the i will defo be interested mate. So please put me down for one.
> 
> cheers steve


Will do Steve 



Mondo said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Raymondo I will stick you down as interested mate, there is no obligation at this stage
> ...


I am now on the case to source some elongated bolts 

Charlie


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I too have a orbit ring so i can test fit that for you as well ( should be able to source some longer bolts from work :wink: )


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

OK yeah. I'm only interested if I can keep my ring (ooer).


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

swfblade said:


> OK yeah. I'm only interested if I can keep my ring (ooer).


Well it looks like there may be a simple solution to all us OSIR ring lovers, so don't worry James 

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Good man Dave. :wink:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi *Charlie*, I would also like to note my interest


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

swfblade said:


> Good man Dave. :wink:


No worries Pete 



rabTT said:


> Hi *Charlie*, I would also like to note my interest


I will add you to the list buddy 

Charlie


----------



## Johny D (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Charlie, i don't need to see the finished article to decide on this one.......count me in!!!! non engraved aluminium would be my choice


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Johny D said:


> Hi Charlie, i don't need to see the finished article to decide on this one.......count me in!!!! non engraved aluminium would be my choice


 :lol: nice to see your enthusiasm  I will add you to the list and obviously I will be posting up pics before asking anyone to commit anything financially.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## vsimon (Mar 8, 2010)

I will absolutely buy one! I want a black anodized model. I have a 5 Speed and am from USA! Thanks!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

vsimon said:


> I will absolutely buy one! I want a black anodized model. I have a 5 Speed and am from USA! Thanks!


Hi Buddy I am getting quite a lot of interest from the US on this  as stated in the original post the initial production run will be for 6 speed cars only, however I will put up a seperate post for 5 speed cars at some point - the engineering firm will do a minimum run of 20 so I need to get enough people interested before I hit the go button 

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Charlie,
Stick me on the list. Out of interest will it have a reverse lockout tab? Going back to a box with with a push down and across near first is giving me nightmares.

Its the same as the old 4 & 5 speed Ford boxes. When I was hillclimbing my Mog back in the 80's I was at Wiscombe and went in to the last bend, which is a tight left hand hairpin, locked up on the brakes. I put the car in what I thought was 1st, fed about 6000 rpm in locked the steering over and dumped the clutch. It should have been text book. I was in reverse howl from the engine, and a 360 deg donut in reverse

Kevin


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Diverat said:


> Hi Charlie,
> Stick me on the list. Out of interest will it have a reverse lockout tab? Going back to a box with with a push down and across near first is giving me nightmares.
> 
> Its the same as the old 4 & 5 speed Ford boxes. When I was hillclimbing my Mog back in the 80's I was at Wiscombe and went in to the last bend, which is a tight left hand hairpin, locked up on the brakes. I put the car in what I thought was 1st, fed about 6000 rpm in locked the steering over and dumped the clutch. It should have been text book. I was in reverse howl from the engine, and a 360 deg donut in reverse
> ...


WIll do Kev - no reverse lockout whatsit - I do have to credit peeps with some ability :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

360 reverse donut sounds awesome - if not a little scary at the time 

Charlie


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Charlie, the reverse donut was not good. I soiled my race suit 

This will be an interesting mod I'm not sure it will have the classic look of the 60s Farrari's That worked coz the gear leaver was quite thin so all the gears had there own slots.

Still really worth a go though.

Kevin


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

charlie excuse my ignorance and laziness to find the original post. Could you post a pic for me so I can visualise how it would look again? Sorry and thank you mate


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have just had a call from the engineering firm to let me know that the prototype is awaiting my collection  unfortunately as my TTR is at Audi having some remedial bodywork I won't be able to collect/test it until I get it back which should be Thursday.

I hope to borrow Nic's car and collect it tomorrow so that once I collect my car I can test it over the Easter Holiday 

I will update once I have fitted it and take some pics (if suitable at prototype stage) and post them up so you can get an idea of what you would be buying.

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I have just had a call from the engineering firm to let me know that the prototype is awaiting my collection  unfortunately as my TTR is at Audi having some remedial bodywork I won't be able to collect/test it until I get it back which should be Thursday.
> 
> I hope to borrow Nic's car and collect it tomorrow so that once I collect my car I can test it over the Easter Holiday
> 
> ...


 Nice one grandson


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

les said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I have just had a call from the engineering firm to let me know that the prototype is awaiting my collection  unfortunately as my TTR is at Audi having some remedial bodywork I won't be able to collect/test it until I get it back which should be Thursday.
> ...


Cheers Grandad :-*

Charlie


----------



## naushali (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi Charlie

Can i note my interest - looking forward to seeing the prototype!

Cheers

Naush


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

naushali said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> Can i note my interest - looking forward to seeing the prototype!
> 
> ...


Of course buddy, have you got the rather worrying noise sorted on your car yet ? 

Charlie


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

charlie bloody hurry up want want want cheers salty


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

salty said:


> charlie bloody hurry up want want want cheers salty


Alright Keith wind it in son :lol: :lol: me too I am sitting here fuming as I can't collect it until tomorrow and then I won't have my car back until Thursday to fit it to :-( I may post pics tomorrow when I collect it - depending upon how happy I am with it as I don't want people to be put off if the prototype is a bit rough around the edges visually 

Charlie


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks dad


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

salty said:


> thanks dad


 so that makes Les your Great Grandad, maybe you should try and tap him for some cash 

Charlie


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Charlie Why is you car at Audi , hope you did not have a accident in your car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Also if i get my grill might hold you to fitting it but of course lunch would be on me !!


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

PM sent to you Charlie


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

If you want to try it on another car, you're welcome to drive across the country to me and try it on mine


----------



## naushali (Dec 25, 2006)

Charlie said:


> naushali said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Charlie
> ...


Hi Charlie

Yes - thankfully sorted - Wak was spot on with the problem being with the cambelt and tensioners - running like new once again 

Naush


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

davyrest said:


> Charlie Why is you car at Audi , hope you did not have a accident in your car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Also if i get my grill might hold you to fitting it but of course lunch would be on me !!


Davy I am sure I told you about it didn't I? - it rolled down the drive into the wheelie bin :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif] Sounds like a deal to me buddy - I will have a steak and a pint of vodka 



naushali said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > naushali said:
> ...


Thought he would be  glad it is all sorted - you just need to plan another massive roadtrip now 

Charlie


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Charlie, picked it up yet?


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I would like to note interest if that is ok?

Cheers


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

cwiseh_tt said:


> Hey Charlie, picked it up yet?


Yes indeedy  I picked it up a few hours ago and am chuffed to bits with it  I will be posting up pics today am just super busy getting some customer items parcelled up for shipping, which has to take priority. I just hope it works ok when fitted now 

Even in prototype form I would happily fit it straight onto my car so when anodised it will look even better 



duncs09 said:


> I would like to note interest if that is ok?
> 
> Cheers


But of course buddy, all are welcome  I will add you to the list.

Charlie


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

robokn said:


>


"I will be posting up pics today " from my above thread  It's no good to you anyway Rob :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the pics, cant wait to see it in action. 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

malstt said:


> Looking forward to seeing the pics, cant wait to see it in action. 8)


Uploading pics now Mal 

Charlie


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Waiting patiently........sort of.


----------



## GoldenBunip (Nov 9, 2009)

We will have to wait a bit longer as Charlie is just off out to post items (not just to me I hasten to add)


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Charlie said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to seeing the pics, cant wait to see it in action. 8)
> ...


it's been 40 mins Charlie where are the pics!!


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lol, every time I see there has been a new post in here I think the pics will be up. Maybe we should stay quiet and await Charlie? Haha


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

*excited*

if charlie's impressed, i'm sure we all will be.....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL James I will be going out to post your item after this 

Today is one of the most exciting days Nic and I have had since we took over the business, I was literally grinning from ear to ear when I picked it up and kept shaking his hand as I was so pleased - it just feels solid and weighty and deserving of a home in a car that we all love 

Right please bare in mind that this is a prototype and that this is bare aluminium finish rather than anodised, (you can have it in bare aluminium and I must say I will probably just keep the prototype for my own car if it operates as hoped as it looks cool)

I must say it feels of a very high quality and I am very confident that there is no chance of the "stalks" breaking - I know some rightfully had concerns about this. I have taken a side on pic to demonstrate the depth.

I will fit this to my car once I get it back (fingers crossed tomorrow) and test it as well as take some more pics of it fitted - if it needs very slight modification then I can get that done quickly - if it needs more work a new prototype will be required.

The metal is not as shiny as it looks, the flash just makes it look so  I am rubbish with Nic's camera so can't adjust it.  









The bare aluminium item













































Once I get my car back I will fit it and take some more pics as well as advising on the need for modifications - if none are needed then they should be ready within a few weeks 

I totally appreciate that some will just not get this mod, for those of you who do  

Thanks for your patience

Charlie


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking good charlie, just want to see it fitted now. 8) Ps are the bolts going to be long enough ?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks great Mr D - Be interesting to see how it performs "in anger"


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

malstt said:


> Looking good charlie, just want to see it fitted now. 8)


Cheers Mal and for your help too  I don't know yet may need some longer ones for OSIR light ring peeps  can you help?

Me too buddy me too, I am champing at the bit to get it in my car - literally quivering in anticipation  I will get pics of it fitted in my car, as soon as physically possible 

Charlie


----------



## krismc (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok all I wana see now is it on, and to see how it hides everything below the plate and also how the stick itself looks. 
I'm really liking this so far


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

krismc said:


> Ok all I wana see now is it on, and to see how it hides everything below the plate and also how the stick itself looks.
> I'm really liking this so far


Glad you like it, I want to see it on my car just as much as you do :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

Charlie, looks good, with a good thickness.

Will be good to see how you get on with it


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

To me the shift part seems slightly off set with the center looking at the pics it seems to the left side?


----------



## Paul Coleman (May 14, 2009)

Looking good Charlie.

I hope it performs as good as it looks cos l can't wait!! lol


----------



## carlf (Aug 25, 2009)

That looks vert smart Charlie. I'd deffinately be interested in one of these when they're ready

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

ian222 said:


> To me the shift part seems slightly off set with the center looking at the pics it seems to the left side?


Appears centrical to me, but the eye will be drawn to the left biased as it has to incorporate the reverse gearing :wink:



Charlie said:


>


Look a quality bit of kit Charlie, well impressive and definitely worth all your efforts [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice one Charlie 8) Top man [smiley=dude.gif]

Will you be doing one for a Ford Focus 1.6 ztec?  :wink: 
John.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

That looks real smart and a quality but of kit!


----------



## Metal-Designer (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey looks nice Charlie - but similar to ours 

There are some moving pic's from ours (to animate the competition  )

Here is the video: 



Have fun !

And some build-in condition pic's:
5-Gear:
















6-Gear:

















Two reviews from a german TT-form (translated by software):

"[...] I have now today received a letter from early metal designer with the 6-speed shifting gate
Did they also built the same and that in well-15min. It all went from Easy equip with subsequent test drive just awesome and very exact fit no problem at all times that the ball did (diameter about 5 cm) and once with the original shift knob so you can view the photos themselves.
The construction has not disturbed me about 3 cm, but the conversion I have seen that there really is no other way with the increase since the shift lever so ne ball is tuned and the roads were too short.
The material selection looks very high and the gears go smoothly only so .[...]"

"[...] It's done. It was a dream was
Today I've bought from the switching gate metal designer and already assembled.
The sound setting can be mounted easily and accurately, and it looks really great.
For the price you can not say anything, because the product really looks very high quality, stable and easily refined.
FYI: I have 5 gears - not 6th ..
One has the feeling of sitting in the Lambo [...]"

For your information: We send in all around the world.

Greetings from Germany.

Your Metal-Designer Team


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Will either be providing a Carbon Fibre Effect :mrgreen:


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

I love that vid. Will this work with the stock shifter shaft Charlie?


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

Neb said:


> I love that vid. Will this work with the stock shifter shaft Charlie?


yup


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Charlie, will this need longer bolts to fit as it seems it will sit in between the car and the top ring. If so will it come with even longer bolts for those people who have an OSIR orbit ring fitted too?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

duncs09 said:


> Will either be providing a Carbon Fibre Effect :mrgreen:


You could just carbon wrap one yourself. :idea:


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Very true, my handi-work is always extremely shaudy which is why I stick to the messy jobs and leave the presentation ones to the pro's, what I said was more of a joke because things seemed a little competitive that was all.

As regards carbon wrapping, is the stuff easy to get a hold of and cut to fit? Where do people tend to purchase from?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Metal-Designer said:


> Hey looks nice Charlie - but similar to ours


Inevitably so mate 

Charlie



Neb said:


> I love that vid. Will this work with the stock shifter shaft Charlie?


Should do mate - I will be testing it tomorrow as long as my car is back, it has been designed to 

Charlie



GEM said:


> Nice one Charlie 8) Top man
> 
> Will you be doing one for a Ford Focus 1.6 ztec?  :wink:
> John.


 

Errr NO :roll: :lol: 
Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

duncs09 said:


> Will either be providing a Carbon Fibre Effect :mrgreen:


Probably not mate as it needs to be resilient  and to make it out of CF would be hideously expensive  - Mr Metal-Designer has decided to hijack the poularity of my thread to try and sell his product oh well :?



Naresh said:


> Charlie, will this need longer bolts to fit as it seems it will sit in between the car and the top ring. If so will it come with even longer bolts for those people who have an OSIR orbit ring fitted too?


Hi Naresh

I already have some additional length bolts to test it with thanks to a generous forum member  and will be sourcing some even longer ones for those like me with an OSIR orbit ring 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Perhaps you would be kind enough not to hijack my thread and start your own.

Thanks very much

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> Metal-Designer said:
> 
> 
> > To everyone who is interested in our shifter.
> ...


And commercial advertising is not allowed on this site unless your a sponsor :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=156749


----------



## Metal-Designer (Feb 18, 2010)

hijack? come on charlie  the people should have a choice! (by the way: we created the design first  )

Ours is already released, 100% functionable and already delivered to our customers.

We really don't want to argue with you - be a fair competitor  As we said before the people should choose for their own.

Your Metal-Designer Team


----------



## Metal-Designer (Feb 18, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Metal-Designer said:
> ...


Sorry for that, we edited our post (viewtopic.php?f=2&t=168371&p=1724318#p1724318) so there are no commercial information any longer.

We want to respect the rules of the forum.

Greetings from Germany.

Your Metal-Designer Team


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Metal-Designer said:


> hijack? come on charlie  the people should have a choice! (by the way: we created the design first  )
> 
> Ours is already released, 100% functionable and already delivered to our customers.
> 
> ...


It is a blatant hi-jack and so what if you had one out first - I stuck to my morals and didn't just buy one of yours and copy it - also you are blatantly breaking the forum rules.

If you want to advertise your product, then do what everyone else has to do rather than cynically trying to cash in on the popularity of my thread.

Charlie


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Metal-Designer said:


> To everyone who is interested in our shifter its a load of cack
> 
> The shifter-package will include the following items if we bother to send it:
> - Shifting plate (high quality stainless tin foil)
> ...


If they wanted yours they would of asked for it.
Charlie does a massive service for everyone on here so just because he has made a product equal to yours thats cheaper, doesnt give you the right to be a disrespectful


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Great work Charlie my grandson. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Now from the pic's you appear to have some kind of sock which goes around the great knob shaft. I assume its to help keep crap out and stuff gfrom falling down inside. (drop something down there and its a bugger to retrieve others wise) I note a certain other similar great shift plate :wink: appears to have a leather boot replacing the rubber OEM one. (I in fact have a leather one fitted over the rubber oem one) What can you tell us? Sorry if you have already meantioned it but I haven't seen it if you have. :?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Metal-Designer said:


> hijack? come on charlie  the people should have a choice! (by the way: we created the design first  )
> 
> Ours is already released, 100% functionable and already delivered to our customers.
> 
> ...


so become a sponsor, do all the leg work and start your own thread you bumder


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

looks good charlie, i'm tempted


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

asthe previous post do it the right way or dont do it at all (recommended)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

les said:


> Great work Charlie my grandson. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> Now from the pic's you appear to have some kind of sock which goes around the great knob shaft. I assume its to help keep crap out and stuff gfrom falling down inside. (drop something down there and its a bugger to retrieve others wise) I note a certain other similar great shift plate :wink: appears to have a leather boot replacing the rubber OEM one. (I in fact have a leather one fitted over the rubber oem one) What can you tell us? Sorry if you have already meantioned it but I haven't seen it if you have. :?


Cheers Grandad  I am considering a few options at the moment for this - I just want to get it on my TTR and trial it for fit first as it would just be too good to be true for it to be spot on straightaway - however the quality of the technical work that went into designing it (not by me I might add) it could well be  I love the fact that another forum member volunteered his help to get this into production and another one has helped me with some elongated bolts - a combined forum effort 



SteveTDCi said:


> looks good charlie, i'm tempted


Glad to hear it Steve, shall I add you to the list or are you holding back for now - either is cool 

Charlie


----------



## Metal-Designer (Feb 18, 2010)

We didn't want to be disrespectful to charlie - we also said that he did a great work. We also edited our post because it should not be a commercial it should be a information for the people so they can make a right decision.

So charlie we don't want to disrespect your work because we did the same work and we know how hard it was. Sorry if we have upset you - it wasn't our intention.

Your Metal-Designer Team


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

looks great - what kind of gaitor would need to be used? or none at all?


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

looks brilliant charlie. you got my vote. Can u PM me the price again and availability please mate?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ausTT said:


> looks great - what kind of gaitor would need to be used? or none at all?


Hi Pete

I am waiting to fit it to my car and trial it before making a firm decision - I am looking at a few options but until it is on I am keeping my options open.

You done anything about that TT yet, or any more work on the 911? I am living vicariously on the 911 project 

Charlie


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

need to get the car first .... shift gate with no car is going to be a waste, although it would look good sitting on the desk, i'm happy to be added as a provision subject to pricing and more importantly a car (and the wifes approval  )


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

smithtt said:


> looks brilliant charlie. you got my vote. Can u PM me the price again and availability please mate?


Hi David

Thanks for your support, it is greatly appreciated, as if everyone elses via pm and on this thread - brings a tear to my eye 

Approximate price is on the first post (£80 ish) including shipping and availability is subject to a proper trial of the prototype which I hope to be able to fit tomorrow and test over Easter.

Best case scenario is mid April availability if the prototype is spot on 1st time  as it will take around 2 weeks to make 20 and I think I may need 40 in the first run as there is quite a lot of interest from abroad.

Charlie



SteveTDCi said:


> need to get the car first .... shift gate with no car is going to be a waste, although it would look good sitting on the desk, i'm happy to be added as a provision subject to pricing and more importantly a car (and the wifes approval  )


LOL indeed - I have it sitting next to me complete with the ring and bolts fitted and I keep glancing over to admire it 
I will add you as interested as that is all the list signifies currently anyway - no obligation 

Charlie


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Please add me as interested too...


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

can u pm me charlie mate when you get a chance and have you got any pics of it fitted yet?


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

here charlie i forgot to tell you i was interested in it as well


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Ady. said:


> Please add me as interested too...


Surely not my northern chum  your pm caused me to spit some delicious stir fry over my keyboard :lol: :lol:

Charlie



smithtt said:


> can u pm me charlie mate when you get a chance and have you got any pics of it fitted yet?


David, what would you like me to pm you buddy?  The only pics I have so far are on page 7 as my car is still with Audi - hopefully picking it up tomorrow and I only picked up the prototype today (in Nic's car)

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

wul said:


> here charlie i forgot to tell you i was interested in it as well


LOL will do buddy 

Charlie


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

if you could pm the price again please mate.


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Ady. said:
> 
> 
> > Please add me as interested too...
> ...


Are you sure it was stir fry? :wink: :lol: Or is that what you suthnas call it? :lol:

Forgot to add "black anodised" and possibly some carefully thought out words?


----------



## carsmad43 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi charlie was after a rubber gaitor but the shift gate sounds awsome 

Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

smithtt said:


> if you could pm the price again please mate.


Oh right - I did you reply to you above with that mate (about £80 including shipping) 

Ady - I can think of quite a few suitable words mate - leave it with me and I will do it for you :roll: :lol: :lol:



carsmad43 said:


> Hi charlie was after a rubber gaitor but the shift gate sounds awsome
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve - I will add you to the list of interested people, have you checked the pics on page 7? - no obligation at this stage 

Charlie


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

Charlie said:


> ausTT said:
> 
> 
> > looks great - what kind of gaitor would need to be used? or none at all?
> ...


awaiting the post man really  ordered a few things but the post man over here seems to work one daya week :?

awaiting parts for the911 from the states and Germany so we can start on the clutch pipes and electrical s etc -


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Charlie. Looking good so far. I await sea trial with interest. I'm slightly concerned about how it might look with the Auto Aesthetics Speed 2S as without the rubber gaiter, there will be quite a distance to the shift ring although I have a 19 mm high collar that I guess could be added. Will have to wait for Les's test and photos to see for sure.










Doug


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Bugger me, Charlie (and no, that's not an invitation...  ) that thing looks good! Dang, boy, it looks brill'! Not sure I can stretch to the £80 or so, but you never know. Just wanted to say I'm looking forward to seeing the finished/fitted article as much as anyone.

Woo-hoo!


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm in.So when will it be ready for us to have matey. Dont mean to sound ignorant orbe a queue jumper. I can patiently wait. Very nice touch though. I watched the video my Metal designer and he doesnt seem to have the surround on. Will yours be ble to have it still mate?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Mondo said:


> Bugger me, Charlie (and no, that's not an invitation...  ) that thing looks good! Dang, boy, it looks brill'! Not sure I can stretch to the £80 or so, but you never know. Just wanted to say I'm looking forward to seeing the finished/fitted article as much as anyone.
> 
> Woo-hoo!


OOh Raymond you tiger :-* :-* Thanks mate I appreciate your comments 



smithtt said:


> I'm in.So when will it be ready for us to have matey. Dont mean to sound ignorant orbe a queue jumper. I can patiently wait. Very nice touch though. I watched the video my Metal designer and he doesnt seem to have the surround on. Will yours be ble to have it still mate?


David - you obviously haven't read the thread mate  I have put all that info on already :lol: Look at the pics on page 7 and that is how it will look (various finishes will be available) and yes the ring will be incorporated when it is fitted hence why I am sourcing some longer bolts.

You are not being ignorant or a queue jumper at all buddy - there is a list on the front page of around 40 people who have simply expressed an interest at this stage as no one can be expected to say a definite yes until it is sale ready 

Once ready for sale I will give those who have expressed an interest first option, if they decide not to go ahead then I will offer them on a first come first served basis.
I anticipate mid April delivery if the prototype is as it needs to be straight away, but I will be testing it on my own car once I get it back tomorrow and won't know one way or the other if it requires further development until it is on.

Charlie


----------



## carsmad43 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi charlie , yes i did check out the pics on page 7 and they look amazing 

Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

carsmad43 said:


> Hi charlie , yes i did check out the pics on page 7 and they look amazing
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

I am glad you like it buddy  bare in mind that is just the prototype with a bare aluminium finish - I was worried in case it would be a bit ropey being a prototype but if it fits and works ok first time I will probably have it in my own car as it really is mint despite not being anodised 

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Liking the look of this very much Charlie its a far cry from bonnet bras :lol:

Not so sure how it would look with a big knob though I think it may look daft :lol:


----------



## carsmad43 (Dec 4, 2008)

Charlie said:


> carsmad43 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi charlie , yes i did check out the pics on page 7 and they look amazing
> ...


I'll keep tabs on any news when you fit and start testing out the prototype, is there any specific big nob that woud go best with the shift gate? Perhaps i should wait for the feedback from testing ect 8)

Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Liking the look of this very much Charlie its a far cry from bonnet bras :lol:
> 
> Not so sure how it would look with a big knob though I think it may look daft :lol:


Now Neil lets be honest, what would look silly with a big knob, I know I don't.



carsmad43 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > carsmad43 said:
> ...


I hope to have my car back today (fingers crossed) and if that goes to plan then I will get it home and IMMEDIATELY fit it  I will know straightaway if it needs reworking, as the first test will be a simple journey through the gears whilst stationary - as long as it passes that test - I will put in some test miles and try and break the "prongs" although at 6mm thick and made from aluminium I would think it will be fine. I am really hoping for a "clicky clacky" noise when changing gear 

Charlie


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

On a standard car the 'silver ring' sits flush on the centre console and the rubber gaitorr petrudes up a bit. i notice from the pics and video of MetalDesigners that the silver OEM rings sits about and inch or so above the console, it looks as though there is a plastic spacing collar underneath. This gives more room for a gaitor underneath, it may even leave room for the OEM rubber gaitor to remain in place.

Good work though Charlie.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Liking the look of this very much Charlie its a far cry from bonnet bras :lol:
> ...


The big knob I mean I think would look silly perched on top of a gear stick without a gaitor

Looking forward to seeing photos of it fitted tho as it looks a nice piece of kit and with the right shaft and gear knob would look cool.

What knob are you planning on using Charlie?


----------



## __Dom__ (Jun 25, 2009)

Cor! Looks great. Please count me in as an interested party.


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

charlie will the finished article have a clear outer coat or just be bare ali which oxidises.when it comes out I definately want ones (does that put me top of the list :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: )


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Right Guys

I got my car back this afternoon and fair play to Audi they have done a top notch job   - matching 8 year old red paint can't be easy but they have certainly succeeded.

I got a tour of the bodyshop with the Ops Manager and there were 3 R8's in there [smiley=bigcry.gif] so obviously I took an opportunity to have a good look at the shift gate on them  anyway I got home and immediately went to fit the shift gate to test it - there is good news  and bad news 

The good news is that it works and goes into every gear - the bad news (for me) is that I am not 100% happy with it and will have to pay for another prototype to be made.

The reason for a remake is that 1st and 2nd are a bit tight, but the main reason is that I have realised that I can make the slightly inelegant large space for 1st and reverse much much smaller and leave more metal in various places to make it a bit more aesthetically pleasing and more like the R8 one 

I have arranged a meeting at 1pm on Tuesday with my engineer to show him the adjustments I want making and that should then take 5-7 days again for the remake.

I have an OSIR orbit ring fitted and that actually makes things better by lifting the location of the shift gate up a bit, I tried it without and there is a little catching - as such I will be commissioning a spacer to lift the whole thing slightly for those without the OSIR - (It has been suggested by a forum member that I make this out of clear plastic and have some leds fitted to replicate the OSIR - love the idea and will investigate but may be too expensive and I am trying to keep the cost to £80 including the spacer and bolts) I used the longer bolts as kindly supplied by a forum member and it screwed down fine through the standard ring, the shift gate and the OSIR , but I hope to get some slightly longer ones anyway.

I have taken the below pics and as you will notice when in gear 1st and reverse look pretty much identical - I also feel that I have established that any relatively standard aftermarket gearknob will work perfectly well with the shift gate, I have a pre facelift one and will try that too - I see no reason why the Forge Big Knob and the Auto Aesthetics would have a problem as there is nothing for it to catch on.

I am also going to be talking to him about a hollow metal tube to slide tightly over the existing one rather than having the standard black one on show. I will also ask about a gearknob, but I imagine that will be expensive to produce and I see no reason not to use what you have now at this stage.

I plan to test as much as possible before releasing for sale to you guys so please bare with me as I am not going to rush it to market without being confident that it is as cool as I know it can be 

Once again please bare in mind that the pics show a prototype and the wire you can see is for the OSIR 

I am getting there and can't wait 

I think this is the best pic.









In Neutral









1st Gear









Reverse









2nd Gear









3rd gear









4th Gear









5th Gear









6th Gear 









As you can see, at the moment you can see below into the gear shift mechanism at the moment, this is being addressed so don't worry  - you will also notice when that when in gear there is room to leave more metal (my car does not have a short shift) those with for and aft short shifters will no doubt appreciate having it as tight as possible.

trying to be realistic I hope to have these for sale to you guys fully tested 1 month from now. I will be driving around with the prototype for that period to give it a durability test too 

Thanks for your continued support and patience - it will be the business once it is finished 

Charlie


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ahhhhhh balls. That looks really good. Must stop opening this bloody thread. :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hark said:


> Ahhhhhh balls. That looks really good. Must stop opening this bloody thread. :?


 :lol: Matt - It will look loads better once I have done a slight redesign to reduce the 1st/reverse area - I don't think you will be able to resist 

Charlie


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Charlie, that's pure automotive porn. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Really, really looking forward to V2 of this. Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm off down the back of the sofa to sniff out that £80 I'm sure I left there...


----------



## Johny D (Feb 27, 2010)

Charlie, i admire your determination, can i ask whether when available for sale they will have the gear numbers printed on and if so by what method.

Regards

John


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

That looks good Charlie, thanks for trying so hard to get it spot on. Sure we would all rather wait abit longer an have it perfect.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Looks the Shiznit Charlie    8)

Josh


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Mondo said:


> Charlie, that's pure automotive porn. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Really, really looking forward to V2 of this. Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm off down the back of the sofa to sniff out that £80 I'm sure I left there...


Cheers Raymondo - it will be better before I am done - I am not prepared to sell sub standard stuff to my forum homies- If I would not put it on my own TT then I won't sell it 



Thundercat said:


> That looks good Charlie, thanks for trying so hard to get it spot on. Sure we would all rather wait abit longer an have it perfect.


My pleasure buddy, it will cost me all over again to get it remade, but I will not be passing that cost on to you guys - it is a learning experience 



Super Josh said:


> Looks the Shiznit Charlie    8)
> 
> Cheers dude it will be the shizness and even though this 1st one is not quite right, I still keep looking at it
> 
> ...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking sweet mate, cant wait till you get this sorted. Do you need some longer bolts ? Would the 20 mm ones be a better length ?


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking good, will deffo be having one of these when you have finnished!!


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

looking good mate, i think v2 will nail it


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Keep coming back to this thread and starting to like this idea more and more

The huge gap was the main thing putting me off, but if that was significantly decreased so it looked more like the Ferrari gate then reckon will look more special, and a one off design for the TT

Think the finish needs to be similar to the R8 version as would want it to sparkle and get noticed, lol

Keep up the good work Charlie boy


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Charle,

Are you designing this using a cad / solidworks?

If so, you may want to print out a 3d model first. 
Far cheaper than going stright to cnc.

Have contacts if you need them.

Keep up the good work!

Lego


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

very nice mate I am interested. Put me on the list please mate. Ta


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

Charlie,

Looking sweet, really impressed!

How about some kinda of plastic bit to go under the gator to avoid seeing the linkage? Would look 100% then 

Registering interest too


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Can I be the only person thinking it would look fine on its own, i.e. without refitting the original ring? Sure, the bolts would sit proud of the surface unless the redesign had a recess machined in, but it doesn't look as if the original ring is necessary to me, especially as the shift ring doesn't sit flush within it... A set of dome headed bolts would suffice without recessing.

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

malstt said:


> Looking sweet mate, cant wait till you get this sorted. Do you need some longer bolts ? Would the 20 mm ones be a better length ?


Yes please buddy a price would be good when you go back on days - maybe 200 or so 



lego man said:


> Charle,
> 
> Are you designing this using a cad / solidworks?
> 
> ...


Nothing quite so fancy mate, thanks for the offer I appreciate it and will get in touch, but now we have a start point it is a lot easier to make some changes 



Doug Short said:


> Can I be the only person thinking it would look fine on its own, i.e. without refitting the original ring? Sure, the bolts would sit proud of the surface unless the redesign had a recess machined in, but it doesn't look as if the original ring is necessary to me, especially as the shift ring doesn't sit flush within it... A set of dome headed bolts would suffice without recessing.
> 
> Doug


I will try and get some pics without the ring to give you an idea, I think it may look a little too "aftermarket" and I was going for OEM+

When taking the dog out last night and again this morning I keep going over and looking through the window - it makes me grin like a child each time - I will try and get some pics of how people will see it when they glance into your car 

Thanks for all the positive comments - I can't wait to have it ready for you all.

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking 8) grandson. Hope the Mk2 prototype hits the nail right on the head for you and its a goer. Told a few members about it last night who hadn't seen your posts and note ones already expressed interest. Awesome mate keep up the good work


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Charlie,

When you're road testing the shift gate, I'd be interested in what effect, if any, it has on the speed of block downchanges (particuarly 6th to 4th and 3rd to 5th) for overtaking.

Doug


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

:lol:

I must be the only person who thinks this looks crap. You can see all the gubbins through that great big hole...ugly...imagin all the dirt n dust thats going to find its way in there. + changing gear quickly will be restricted due to the nature of that gate.

The standard rubber is a very nice feature for me.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

It is early stages yet mate. I am sure Charlie has come up with a solution for the dust getting in. He was just road testing it to see how durable and give potential buyers an idea of how it looks. You are probably one of a small minority who doesnt like it. It is quite a very nice creation and I for one will be parting with 80 quid for it.

But everyone has the freedom to express their opinion.


----------



## carlf (Aug 25, 2009)

alcanTTara said:


> I must be the only person who thinks this looks crap. You can see all the gubbins through that great big hole...ugly...imagin all the dirt n dust thats going to find its way in there. + changing gear quickly will be restricted due to the nature of that gate.
> 
> The standard rubber is a very nice feature for me.


I think I'm going to have to agree after seeing the later pics. The gate looks far too big and don't like the fact you can see everything underneath. Sorry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Charlie if you want anything AutoCad doing then give me a call buddy, glad to help you and this out. I use cad every day!


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

carlf said:


> alcanTTara said:
> 
> 
> > I must be the only person who thinks this looks crap. You can see all the gubbins through that great big hole...ugly...imagin all the dirt n dust thats going to find its way in there. + changing gear quickly will be restricted due to the nature of that gate.
> ...


Reading owns both you guys. Charlie's already mentioned something about cleaning that up a few pages ago.

Can't wait to see the updated prototype Charlie.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

alcanTTara said:


> :lol:
> 
> I must be the only person who thinks this looks crap. You can see all the gubbins through that great big hole...ugly...imagin all the dirt n dust thats going to find its way in there. + changing gear quickly will be restricted due to the nature of that gate.
> 
> The standard rubber is a very nice feature for me.


 That's the problem when you only read or see a post or two. Charlie's got all that in hand (all in his posts) and do remember guys this is a prototype after all not the finished article. After reading some of the posts on here I wonder if Charlie should have put any pic's up at all and kept the thread all low key. However good on him to keeping those of us interested in this well informed I doubt any manufacturer would have done so. I would reserve judgement until you see the finished article along with what he has in mind to prevent stuff falling into the shift.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Sheldon, David, Ben and Grandad for your supportive comments 

For those that haven't maybe read the whole thread, (I don't blame you ) I have to agree that as it stands it is not the solution I anticipate releasing for sale, Les you may be right  I possibly should have waited to post pics on here. I may be a business but for me it is not just about that and I do welcome the views and constructive observations from the people/friends that will ultimately be the target market for it.

I have plans to reduce the size of the holes so that the gearstick fills as much as possible and the main reduction will be the area for 1st and reverse (at the danger of repeating myself ;-))

I always planned to keep those interested in touch with the development of the product so that 1) you know how it's going 2) you can offer constructive input 3) you feel more involved in what is going on this end  I have already received lots of help and input from fellow forum members and this is for me a really important and valued way of approaching this project.

I aim to get the finished product as similar as possible to the R8 version as pictured below, these things do take time but I am prepared to make you wait until I am happy that you will be happy 

I have only had a chance to test it stationary so far but don't worry Doug I will be testing the full gamut of road driving gear changes and also due to the nature of how this is being produced the location of the spaces for each gear are being considered very carefully so as not to impede in any way upon safe gearchanging.










Charlie


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

charlie if it looks as good as the v8 I'll have an extra one for sundays cheers salty


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

good work charlie,
i will probably go for one too once its sorted!
A...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

The R8s looks slightly convex and I wonder if this would help in anyway with the gear shifting probably not and just for aesthetics. :?


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

les said:


> The R8s looks slightly convex and I wonder if this would help in anyway with the gear shifting probably not and just for aesthetics. :?


les,
i was thinking similar but only as far as aesthetics, i think charlie's would look good with a convex too.
anyone else???
A...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

anthony_m said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > The R8s looks slightly convex and I wonder if this would help in anyway with the gear shifting probably not and just for aesthetics. :?
> ...


 Well as the gear shift shaft will lean one way then the other perhaps it does aid selection. :?


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

les said:


> anthony_m said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


hi les,
yep, you could be right, i just think it would look better anyway!!! the problems it might cause with the fitting of the ring is another thing though!  
A...


----------



## matt860 (Mar 23, 2010)

i have just seen the pics and i want one mate they are for 6 speed aren,t they let me when ready thanks


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

anthony_m said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Well as the gear shift shaft will lean one way then the other perhaps it does aid selection. :?
> ...


 True and Charlie would have to have the area under the ring made flat which I guess would all add to the cost but I agree it would look even better.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

matt860 said:


> i have just seen the pics and i want one mate they are for 6 speed aren,t they let me when ready thanks


Matt

I will add you to the interested list  yes they are for 6 speed - a 5 speed version will come later - it will just be a 6 speed version with the unnecessary area "un-cut"

Charlie



les said:


> anthony_m said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I agree the convex look would be nice, but as Grandad said it would probably add (substantially) to the cost as there would be a lot of waste metal and it would require an additional process.

I am trying to keep this at around £80 delivered to make it a viable purchase price for as many people as possible, I fear that I have already encountered additional costs to make it right (which I am absorbing so far) but there is certainly no harm in me asking the question 

Just for Doug I have been out and done a load of block change tests and as I anticipated there are no issues at all. I did a 10 mile initial test drive and had no problems at any point and the odd gentle clack noise was pleasant 

I plan (if not peeing it down later) to nip out and get some pics with the orbit ring lit up in the dark for those of you with one 

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > True and Charlie would have to have the area under the ring made flat which I guess would all add to the cost but I agree it would look even better.
> ...


 Charlie, I am going to have serious words with you if you keep agreeing with me, this is simply not on and your ruining my reputation on here [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

To quote Harry Hill: "there's only one way to solve this ...... fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight". Only kidding


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

les said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Sorry Grandad I must admit it has been causing me immense physical and mental distress to concur with your views on anything - You are old and smell of wee  is that more like it ? :lol: :lol:



burn_the_witch said:


> To quote Harry Hill: "there's only one way to solve this ...... fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight". Only kidding


I wouldn't want Grandad to crack a hip or anything more serious perhaps 

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie, I am going to have serious words with you if you keep agreeing with me, this is simply not on and your ruining my reputation on here [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


 Although far from accurate its better you poor excuse for a door stop. :-*


----------



## shezz05 (May 5, 2005)

HI Charlie,

Hope its all going well, liking the progress. Just a suggestion i have been looking at the R8 shift gate and noticed that at the end of each shift channel they are machined to favour the next gear change and noticed on yours that the ends are just rounded.

Just a thought but how about may be looking into getting the ends machined to so it aids and lines the gear stick towards the next gear like the R8 shift gear does?

ive added a image below as it might make more sense


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Charlie,

I was wondering what the gear stick (shaft) looks like with the outer sleeve removed? Does it look ok, or will it need a cosmetic sleeve to enhance its appearance. The reason i ask is the R8 has a polished finish which i would prefer. I realize that this would increase the overall diameter of the shaft which inturn would have an effect on the size of the slotted gates. Looking at the R8 i think that the machined face has been coated with a protective laquer...that looks a nice touch 8) . I am prepared for any additional costs to your product as i know it's only early days and to make this perfect it will require some tweeking. Keep up the good work, and i'm sure with all the comments and feedback you will come up with the goods. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

shezz05 said:


> HI Charlie,
> 
> Hope its all going well, liking the progress. Just a suggestion i have been looking at the R8 shift gate and noticed that at the end of each shift channel they are machined to favour the next gear change and noticed on yours that the ends are just rounded.
> 
> ...


  I agree - it is something I had been considering since I had a good look yesterday - however having tested the 'gate today I don't think it is necessary and I am not trying to copy the R8 gate - I will talk to my engineer on Tuesday and see what he says re feasibility of doing so as I want to entertain all suggestions made, hence why I have posted up pre production ready information for everyone to see and comment on 

Charlie

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I really don't like the sweep on the end of the R8 version, plus that design will weaken the thinner metal being used in this production

Keep it how it is... Ferrari style


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gram TT said:


> Hi Charlie,
> 
> I was wondering what the gear stick (shaft) looks like with the outer sleeve removed? Does it look ok, or will it need a cosmetic sleeve to enhance its appearance. The reason i ask is the R8 has a polished finish which i would prefer. I realize that this would increase the overall diameter of the shaft which inturn would have an effect on the size of the slotted gates. Looking at the R8 i think that the machined face has been coated with a protective laquer...that looks a nice touch 8) . I am prepared for any additional costs to your product as i know it's only early days and to make this perfect it will require some tweeking. Keep up the good work, and i'm sure with all the comments and feedback you will come up with goods. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I have previously posted that I am planning to look it into a cosmetic sleeve to fit tightly over the black shaft as it stands, also the finish on this is the prototype finish rather than production finish which will be anodised in either silver or black.

I have used the R8 shift gate as inspiration but I am not trying to copy it exactly - to do so would raise the price considerably and I want to keep it viable for as many people as possible who like me, want to modify their car with nice touches that don't look out of place and add to the overall look and feel of the car.

having driven my car with the prototype I am very excited about the potential for the end product that I can visualise but need in hard metal for you guys to see 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> I really don't like the sweep on the end of the R8 version, plus that design will weaken the thinner metal being used in this production
> 
> Keep it how it is... Ferrari style


Robb great pic mate thanks for that  The metal I have used is 6mm thick which creates its own issues (for me) but provides a really solid feel to the product and lets face it - we own TT's so we appreciate beauty and don't want a thin, overly shiny bit of tat in our cars 

That pic represents pretty much exactly what I want to replicate shape wise (I like the uniformity of it) - hence the desire to reduce the space for 1st/reverse 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Some night pics with OSIR orbit ring taken for Matt specifically but thought I would share them 


























Charlie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good effort Charlie!

Looking at the R8 version, not only is it domed and with bevelled finger ends, it also has the slot walls angled to match the angle of the stick in each gear. If you just have the slots with vertical walls they will need to be wider than the thickness of the shaft for 1st-2nd and 5th-6th. If you can angle the machining of the slots you could achieve thinner slots. The domed surface is tricky. Either you stamp it that shape with a huge press and tooling (out of the question on cost) or you CNC mill it that shape out of a much thicker block. I think again the cost would be too much but not as much.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Well grandson there is one thing that I have to admit .............................. Your a feckin CRAP photographer :lol: When/if I get mine I will show you some better ones :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

les said:


> Well grandson there is one thing that I have to admit .............................. Your a feckin CRAP photographer :lol: When/if I get mine I will show you some better ones :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

les said:


> Well grandson there is one thing that I have to admit .............................. Your a feckin CRAP photographer :lol: When/if I get mine I will show you some better ones :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Looks great Charlie. Any plans in the future for a 5 speed model? I may be tempted


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

les said:


> Well grandson there is one thing that I have to admit .............................. Your a feckin CRAP photographer :lol: When/if I get mine I will show you some better ones :wink:


Harsh but fair Grandad  I have passed your comments on to your Grandaughter-in-law as she took them 

Charlie



ecko2702 said:


> Looks great Charlie. Any plans in the future for a 5 speed model? I may be tempted


Joe there is indeed my USA based amigo - I am planning to run about 40 6 speed versions off in the first run, the 5 speed will simply be the same without the cutout for 6th gear so pretty easy to do  I will assess demand in due course and commission a run of them 

Charlie


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

hi charlie,
at the end of the day its your vision and i think its great that you have taken it upon yourself to do this, as others have pointed out [me included] there are things that could be done to enhance it further but as you say it may well look too similar to other products, as long as the gates dont cause any problems when changing gears up or down and you can come up with a satisfactory way of covering the inards so nothing can fall in between the gearstick mechanism then i think its a winner.  
speaking from experience as a designer, [audio] there is usualy something that could have been diffrent with hindsite once a product has been finalised and put into production, but as long as your happy with it and it works as intended then thats all we can ask.  
go for it!
Anthony...


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Charlie.

Just a thought, would it make much difference if there was a short shift installed or not? 
My thoughts was if you have designed on a gear shift without, then would they be
big gaps in the vertical cut out of your gate.

Regards

Lego


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

charlie there is no pressure as long as it's perfect or better ,fits itself costs less than £1everybody will be happy Merry easter salty


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

bump!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I had a meeting with my engineer yesterday where we sat in the car for 30 minutes and measured (vernier guage) and marked refinements to the design. I have commissioned a 5mm spacer to raise the whole unit up and he said he can get elongated M4 bolts no prolem although Mal is also looking into it. I have asked him to get a couple of random bits of aluminium anodised as samples in black and silver.

Lego the question of short shift came up earlyish in the thread and I believe that it will only be a problem if you have the reduced side to side shift. Inevitably the end product will be unsuitable to some and I am trying to ensure I cover as wide an audience as possible, there will be a little room in front and behind the gearstick when the gearknob is in place, although I will reduce this is as much as is reasonable.

The main redesign is to reduce the 1st/ reverse area so that there is a straight line along the left hand edge from 1st/reverse back to 2nd gear, rather than a large cutout in that "corner" this will make it more aesthetically pleasing , which let's face it is key 

The firm has taken a big contact on in the last few days but I am hoping for v2 within the next 7-10 days and I will update further when there is more to tell. The next challenge is a suitable way to prevent stuff falling inside the gaps, I have a few ideas I am pursuing, but again keeping the cost down to make it widely accessible is key.

Charlie


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Sounds good Charlie. Keep up the good work :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just a quick update to whet your appetites  I am picking up v2 prototype of the shiftgate tomorrow morning at 10am along with the spacer and then I am off to the company that Aston Martin use for anodising thanks to a kind recommendation from another forum member 

I will get some pics and update this thread properly tomorrow, thank you for your patience 

Charlie


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

so if your lucky you might get it for christmas........

......next year :lol: :lol: 
only joking charlie, great work [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Charlie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just a quick update to whet your appetites  I am picking up v2 prototype of the shiftgate tomorrow morning at 10am along with the spacer and then I am off to the company that Aston Martin use for anodising thanks to a kind recommendation from another forum member
> 
> ...


Charlie, if you are at the anodising stage does this mean we are very close to having this mod?

Joe


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


Hi Joe - subject to the v2 being as is required then yes relatively soon I hope - I am expecting deliveries to commence in May 

Glen - shut it :lol:

Charlie


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Get it out young man and gazump the pretenders


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

what a bumder :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

bringing it back from page 3 bump!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Update - no pics I am afraid. - I hope to get some up Friday/Monday because......

.....I went to collect and there are some very fine adjustments to be made that he is doing over the next 2 days with any luck - rest assured it looks SO much better than the first one as there is no gaping hole for 1st and reverse, there is a total straight line = looks much much much better 

I may actually get a 3rd prototype done as I think there are possibly a couple more improvements I can do and I want it to be right, I am not going to rush it and if I lose some sales to the other suppliers because of any delay I am prepared to do so to ensure that it is totally bang on for those of you who are able to be patient  - My engineer is actually trying to save me the expense of another prototype but if that is what I feel is required that is what I will do.

I went to see the company that powder coat and anodise for Aston Martin (cheers Si) and they seem to know their stuff, they showed me the rear DB9 brake light assembly which they have powdercoated and it is a very high quality job - I have left prototype v1 with them to cover and then I will test the finish in my car.

I want this to be right and am prepared to spend money on prototypes until I am 100% satisfied that all of you will be too 

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Update - no pics I am afraid. - I hope to get some up Friday/Monday because......
> 
> .....I went to collect and there are some very fine adjustments to be made that he is doing over the next 2 days with any luck - rest assured it looks SO much better than the first one as there is no gaping hole for 1st and reverse, there is a total straight line = looks much much much better
> 
> ...


 DAMN! I have to say (although it pains me so) All credit to you Charlie and if anybody's got any sense then they will be prepared to wait until you are happy and ready to roll them out. I bet the "competition" wont even come close with the price never mind the quality from what I have seen so far. Well done mate keep it up. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

[/quote] DAMN! I have to say (although it pains me so) All credit to you Charlie and if anybody's got any sense then they will be prepared to wait until you are happy and ready to roll them out. I bet the "competition" wont even come close with the price never mind the quality from what I have seen so far. Well done mate keep it up. [smiley=thumbsup.gif][/quote]

+1 :wink: Will be worth waiting for 8)


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I'm also with you Charlie, waiting to see if it can accomodate short shift and autoasthetics knob, if it can then you have a definate sale here, keep up the good work it will be very much appreciated


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

i'm prepared to wait and see the final outcome !


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Update
> 
> ..... there is no gaping hole for 1st and reverse, there is a total straight line = looks much much much better
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gram TT said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Update
> ...


Graham, no ignorance to forgive buddy  I was looking for symmetry in the design, which is why I have allowed 1st and reverse to occupy the same space 

Charlie


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Update - no pics I am afraid. - I hope to get some up Friday/Monday because......
> 
> .....I went to collect and there are some very fine adjustments to be made that he is doing over the next 2 days with any luck - rest assured it looks SO much better than the first one as there is no gaping hole for 1st and reverse, there is a total straight line = looks much much much better
> 
> ...


Glad to assist this project where possible mate, put me down as an interested party too please!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

S16LAD said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Update - no pics I am afraid. - I hope to get some up Friday/Monday because......
> ...


Will do Si 

Charlie


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

still interested salty


----------



## Paul Coleman (May 14, 2009)

Def still in Charlie.......With all the time and effort your putting into this, l reckon the finished product will be the dogs b*****ks


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

salty said:


> still interested salty


Cheers Keith 



Paul Coleman said:


> Def still in Charlie.......With all the time and effort your putting into this, l reckon the finished product will be the dogs b*****ks


Cheers Paul - I very much hope so buddy as it is starting to cost me rather a lot in R&D  I hope to get some pics up this weekend of v2 and will advise on the further enhancements (mechanism cover up and shiftgate itself) I am planning 

Charlie


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Charlie
I am thinking of buying a relic(sorry MK I) just so I can have one of these I did ask a certain company when I had my TT 
if they could make one, but to no aviel, I wish you all the best on this one, can you PM the anodisiers(sp) number please


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

robokn said:


> Charlie
> I am thinking of buying a relic(sorry MK I) just so I can have one of these I did ask a certain company when I had my TT
> if they could make one, but to no aviel, I wish you all the best on this one, can you PM the anodisiers(sp) number please


OOOH Controversial Rob  "relic" how very dare you 

Will pm details in a sec

Charlie


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

All recieved many thanks and the humour is intended to inflame :lol: :lol:

Q Les


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

robokn said:


> All recieved many thanks and the humour is intended to inflame :lol: :lol:
> 
> Q Les


 I will note bite :twisted: I will note bite :twisted: I will note bite :twisted: I will note bite :twisted: I will note bite :twisted: I will note bite :twisted: I will note bite :twisted: I will note bite :twisted: I will note bite :twisted: 
I will note bite :twisted: I will note bite :twisted: I will note bite :twisted: I will note bite :twisted: I will note bite :twisted:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

les said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > All recieved many thanks and the humour is intended to inflame :lol: :lol:
> ...


LOL Rob you got him so riled up he has managed to spell "not" incorrectly :lol: , well he is cracking on a bit so words with 3 letters or more will start to cause him some difficulty 

Charlie


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Come on Dad bed bath time :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> LOL Rob you got him so riled up he has managed to spell "not" incorrectly :lol: , well he is cracking on a bit so words with 3 letters or more will start to cause him some difficulty
> 
> Charlie


Thought a Note Bite was another new release from Apple :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

I went over to see the engineer today and decided to "borrow" v2 and fit it just so I could get some pics for you with it in situ. This is effectively what it will end up looking like pre anodising.

I hope you agree it looks so much better than the first attempt and I have fitted a leather gaiter to cover the internals. I may well use this gaiter as a solution on the finished product, although I am considering various options currently, so opinions welcome as always.

PLEASE BARE IN MIND THIS IS NOT THE FINISHED PRODUCT - THERE ARE STILL SOME AESTHETIC IMPROVEMENTS TO BE MADE.


























































The red wire you can see is for my OSIR orbit ring and I was in a right old rush so didn't disguise it 

The next version will have slightly shorter cut outs for the gearlever as they are longer than required, other than this and getting it finished we are almost there - just s few little bits to sort/overcome first 

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking good Mate but not sure about seeing the gaiter underneath it. Perhaps a shorter gaiter would look better that was deeper in. There is still an issue with things that MAY fall into it though.


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks good mate, all that effort worthwhile!

Am I missing something with reverse gear though??


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

GunnerGibson said:


> :roll:


????



les said:


> Looking good Mate but not sure about seeing the gaiter underneath it. Perhaps a shorter gaiter would look better that was deeper in. There is still an issue with things that MAY fall into it though.


Cheers Les, This was just a quick fit to get some pics, there is a slight issue that things might fall in, however the gaiter flares out as you would expect and completely covers the mechanism below - so if you do accidentally drop something in there it will 1) be easy to get out and 2) won't damage anything as it will slide off the gaiter to the side and out of the way. 

I plan to increase the spacer size and the gaiter can be refitted in a different style to lower it slightly - I was in a real rush for reasons that will hopefully become clear over the next few days 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

S16LAD said:


> Looks good mate, all that effort worthwhile!
> 
> Am I missing something with reverse gear though??


Si reverse and 1st gear occupy the same space 

Charlie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What would the rubber gaiter compressed down, or even mounted upside down, look like instead of the leather thing?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Quite like V2 dam you Charlie SHAZBAT :wink:

DAZ


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What about a black disc that is fitted to the gear underneath the gate and moves with it covering the hole
all the time if that kinda makes sense, so all you ever see is the black part


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow Charlie this looks amazing! And you got some good pics this time!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

John-H said:


> What would the rubber gaiter compressed down, or even mounted upside down, look like instead of the leather thing?


Hmm worth trying - cheers John 



DAZTTC said:


> Quite like V2 dam you Charlie SHAZBAT :wink:
> 
> DAZ


Shazbat indeed my friend  and this is not the final look, which will be even better still 



robokn said:


> What about a black disc that is fitted to the gear underneath the gate and moves with it covering the hole
> all the time if that kinda makes sense, so all you ever see is the black part


Rob this was actually my first thought, my concern was that it would not be possible to make it big enough without it clashing when you change gear - I have not ruled it out I just need v2 finished to conduct some more tests 



Neb said:


> Wow Charlie this looks amazing! And you got some good pics this time!


Cheers Ben, it is getting there 

Charlie


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Charlie, looking hot as fark - and I don't mean you...  While we're on the subject of hiding the gubbins under the gate, what about some sort of stretchy fabric (like a woman's tights maybe :? ) that stays flat and looks kinda even as it's stretched from side/side and front/back as the stick moves through the gate. Just an idea.

Lovin' the work so far, Chuckles.

Oh, one other thing. Me and a few others I'm sure have the OSIR ring fitted above, not below, the plate on top. You might need a wee nick/groove in the top of the gate to allow the wires from the OSIR ring through and under it. Hell, nearly up to V3 and it hasn't gone into production yet! :lol:


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

looking good charlie gis one saltty


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

not sure how to best describe it but, how about using the brush type stuff that are used in letter boxes, like black bristles. Think ypu can get strips for draught excluding :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

like this possibly, not sure how you could fix underneath

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?a ... =266891266


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

I reckon this is a big improvement aesthetically and will be even better with the shorter slots you mentioned. Shaping up nicely. Thanks for your ongoing efforts Charlie.

Doug


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Charlie said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie
> ...


It's ok Rob also drives a relic now the V6 has been canned :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Mondo said:


> Charlie, looking hot as fark - and I don't mean you...  While we're on the subject of hiding the gubbins under the gate, what about some sort of stretchy fabric (like a woman's tights maybe :? ) that stays flat and looks kinda even as it's stretched from side/side and front/back as the stick moves through the gate. Just an idea.
> 
> Lovin' the work so far, Chuckles.
> 
> Oh, one other thing. Me and a few others I'm sure have the OSIR ring fitted above, not below, the plate on top. You might need a wee nick/groove in the top of the gate to allow the wires from the OSIR ring through and under it. Hell, nearly up to V3 and it hasn't gone into production yet! :lol:


Cheers Raymondo me old china  putting a groove in the spacer would be very easy 



Ikon66 said:


> not sure how to best describe it but, how about using the brush type stuff that are used in letter boxes, like black bristles. Think ypu can get strips for draught excluding :?


That is something I have thought about, the mounting of it is what occured to me as a possible issue, but I will be looking into it when I have v2 for testing - I know what changes are needed for v3  thanks for the thought 



Doug Short said:


> I reckon this is a big improvement aesthetically and will be even better with the shorter slots you mentioned. Shaping up nicely. Thanks for your ongoing efforts Charlie.
> 
> Doug


Cheers Doug I much prefer the looks of this one too  glad it ain't just me 



jbell said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


LOL nice comeback


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Version 2 looking really good mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

jbell said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


Been gone for nearly a year massive mistake tax bracket is poor but the noise is something else


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Version 2 looking really good mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Cheers Robb, I thought you would approve as I know you didn't like the big cutout area either 

Charlie


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Charlie

How about... Remember the stuff they used to cover back parcel shelfs in cars . the fabric that used to hide your speakers when you had a back shelf made with the speakers in.

If i remember rightly this is a black stretchy fabric that might do the job. Maybe you cud use a nice chrome washer or press stud type thing above and below the fabric to hold it tight to the gear stick.Obviously not just a washer but something nice.

Also if i reember rightly this fabric comes in different thicknesses and might be the possibility that you may even be able to illuminate underneath it with a neon and it show through.. Not sure but just an ida for you to think about.

Mark


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

How about a piece of stretched black lycra or wet suit material (whatever thats called ) to cover the gubbins underneath, that should allow you to cover everything and also be flexible enough to allow you to change gear easily.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Women's tights? Stretched black lycra? Sheesh, why not just wrap a couple of pairs of black lacy thongs around the shaft and gubbins?

19:09 hrs, Friday 16th April 2010. Doug officially lost the plot.

Doug


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Maybe Amy could supply something [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## __Dom__ (Jun 25, 2009)

Cor, looks really sweet ~ floats my boat. Love how most comments are now regarding covering the gubbins underneath suggesting your gate is close to/spot on. Like the others one here, some stretchy material with a central 'rivited' hole and possibly a convex washer underneath would be a way forward.
Congrats, MkII looking spot on Charlie.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Actually if you could stencil in a lovely pair of jugs it would make wiggling the shaft much more enjoyable... oh, right, wrong forum again... :roll:

It's called neoprene, and that's not a bad idea. I do have a bit of a thing for neoprene (let's not go there...) but it might be a bit stiff for the level of give required.

Charlene, this is gonna be well cool (innit?) when finished. Damn, another £80 or so coming out of my TT cookie jar.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

The best I can think of is air vent draft excluder. Its called filter media that is very durable and will hide the underneath pretty well. Otherwise looking good matey.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Not strictly relevant to the project, but a geat photo nevertheless:










Doug


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking real good, cant wait to get one, 8)


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

are'nt they ready yet (no pressure ) cheers salTTy


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

FRom my diving days neoprene degrades quite quickly and is difficult to fit normally has to be glued cheers salTTY


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't remember if you mentioned this earlier, but will there be an option to have the gear #'s etched onto the product?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Doug Short said:


> Not strictly relevant to the project, but a geat photo nevertheless:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like something out of T2. Not a fan of that gear knob though.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

bump


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Have you got an update for your loyal, starting to pant with anticipation fans Charlie?

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> Have you got an update for your loyal, starting to pant with anticipation fans Charlie?
> 
> Doug


 :lol: v3 should be with me today/tomorrow  I will fit it and get some pics up. I am enjoying using v2 at the moment the click clack noise it makes is very Ferrariesque 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

O.k., forgive me Charlie, but I was just too curious to see what the Auto Aesthetics knob would look like naked so I tried this with a simple paper template:


















I'm reasonably satisfied given the depth of the shift ring + the proposed spacer ring (which I understand the need for now) that there won't be much shaft exposed with the final solution. The bottom part of the knob that is normally hidden doesn't look too bad and if it has to be exposed, a bit of a clean would help. I'm cognisant of the various solutions being considered for internal covers and a different shaft, etc. so pretty upbeat about this looking good with the aftermarket knob... Roll on Les's trial unit.

Doug


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> O.k., forgive me Charlie, but I was just too curious to see what the Auto Aesthetics knob would look like naked so I tried this with a simple paper template:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Doug,
Thinking about it, it may be possible to have a short leather cover from the underside of the Auto Aesthetics knob ( as intended) going down to just above the gate in an inverted cone type shape and tight against the gear knob shaft just above the gate if you get what I mean. Failing that a short alloy tube slipped over the shaft and finishing just above the gate.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work Doug, maybe I should just knock up some cardboard versions and punt them out painted silver  it certainly highlights why you need the spacer ring to clear certain bits. I have encountered all sorts of exciting issues to solve on the road to providing a solution, hopefully it is not to far away now 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, I can imagine there are plenty of possible ways to finish it and am looking forward to seeing what will actually be on offer or what ingenious ideas people manage to get to work and look good. Heck, a simple clean of the bottom bit and some silver Hammerite on any visible part of the shaft would be a reasonable baseline solution. Part of the reason I took it to bits was to see what, if anything, the additional collar that came with the Speed 2S could be used for. I had kind of hoped it might slip over the part that the rubber attachs to, but it didn't.

If it's of interest, it's 29 mm from the bottom of the knob to the knuckle on the bottom of the shaft.

I hesitate to mention it, but the thread on the top of the shaft smells very wierd after the knob has been unscrewed. It's metallic, but sulphury too. Strange!

Doug


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> Yeah, I can imagine there are plenty of possible ways to finish it and am looking forward to seeing what will actually be on offer or what ingenious ideas people manage to get to work and look good. Heck, a simple clean of the bottom bit and some silver Hammerite on any visible part of the shaft would be a reasonable baseline solution. Part of the reason I took it to bits was to see what, if anything, the additional collar that came with the Speed 2S could be used for. I had kind of hoped it might slip over the part that the rubber attachs to, but it didn't.
> 
> If it's of interest, it's 29 mm from the bottom of the knob to the knuckle on the bottom of the shaft.
> 
> ...


As long as the Hammerite didn't come in contact with the gate as it would wear off In no time then that might also work. However a close fitting sleeve ( glued with Araldite or something) which stopped just above the gate maybe a better alternative.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes indeed. The little alloy collar would do that job. I slotted it on and there was maybe 5-8 mm space left but I didn't measure it. You're right Les, it would need to be glued if it was suitable, but I like the sound of the leather inverted cone you mentioned; I can visualise what you mean.

Charlie has probably already thought of this, but I should imagine any of those aftermarket leather or Alcantara gear shift boots sold on eBay would suffice and all that might be needed to make it fit snug to the shaft before it continued under the gate would be a small black elastomeric ring. Well worth a trial for £5.49.

Doug


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hurry up Charlie. Nostalgia is overtaking me :roll: 

Joe


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Any new updates Charlie?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, I don't want to steal Chuckles' thunder but I had a butchers at his knob  up at the TT Shop yesterday. I have to say MkIII looks pretty good. Charlie, thinking about it, not sure if the brushes the other way around wouldn't suffer the same fate as the way they are now, from the side-to-side motion. Dunno. :? But lookin' good, my friend.  The shifter, not you, you numb-nuts. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Mondo said:


> Well, I don't want to steal Chuckles' thunder but I had a butchers at his knob  up at the TT Shop yesterday. I have to say MkIII looks pretty good. Charlie, thinking about it, not sure if the brushes the other way around wouldn't suffer the same fate as the way they are now, from the side-to-side motion. Dunno. :? But lookin' good, my friend.  The shifter, not you, you numb-nuts. :lol: :wink:


LOL Raymondo, good to see you last Saturday, looking most attractive as always 

Well V3 is back with me today after some mods since Rayetta saw it, I have had the throw areas extended by 2mm fore and aft and will actually be popping back tomorrow to add another 2mm as it is still catching very slightly at the full extent of the throw in some gears - whilst that gives a fantastically satisfying click/clack noise it would damage the finish long term :-( It will also make it look better which has to be a good thing 

I have changed the direction of the brushes and it certainly is more effective, however the brushes are not of a sufficiently high quality for me to use as the final solution - although they do make it look loads better  as such I am going to be trialling another possible solution tomorrow.

I can honestly say it is very close to the final design now, hopefully tomorrow will be it - I still need to sort the internals cover, but compared to the challenges I have faced so far that is hopefully going to be much more straightforward.

So as you have all been so patient I can't help but show you some fitted pics of v3.2 which will become v3.3 tomorrow 

The kit will include the following: 8 extended bolts, spacer ring, shiftgate and internal cover. I have tested the spacer and extended bolts with and without an OSIR Orbit ring and am delighted to report that there are no fitment issues whether you have one or not .

I am aiming to keep the price as close to £80 as possible although that original speculative price did not include extended bolts, spacer or cover as in my naivety I thought it would just be a shiftgate and that was it  , also I have had to cough up a lot more in development costs than hoped, however as I have previously said that is my problem and will not be passed on in the price. I anticipate no more than £90 all in delivered to your door, however I am trying to get it lower than that.

Once I have finalised the design I will contact all those who are on the original list of interested parties and see who is still interested.


















































The finish in the pics is simply brushed aluminium rather than anodised, so the finish will change and the throw areas will be elongated slightly across the board, but essentially it is very much close to how the final item will look. I have also used a standard silver ring in these pics as that is what probably all of you will have.

I have to say I am hugely enjoying using it in my own car and when I had to hand it back for the mods yesterday morning I really really missed it - I have fallen in love with the whole concept and it has been a labour of love to get to this point. Nic drove the car this evening and loved it too 

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nuff said :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

looking sweet charlie. Are you doing a thinner spacer for the use with osir ring so the height stays the same ?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Charlie, coming along good I see. Is is possible for your manufacturer to supply a suitable sleeve to improve the look of the OEM shaft and would the original design need to be revised to accommodate it?

Also are there any other options to cover the internal gear linkages other than the "door draft strip bristles" I see there? :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

malstt said:


> looking sweet charlie. Are you doing a thinner spacer for the use with osir ring so the height stays the same ?


Hi Mal

No plans to mate, as the difference is only a few mm and the bolts will be long enough for either solution - I have the OSIR in and tried it with and without to ensure compatability. I could get different spacers but just trying to benefit from economies of scale and keep costs down.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Hi Charlie, coming along good I see. Is is possible for your manufacturer to supply a suitable sleeve to improve the look of the OEM shaft and would the original design need to be revised to accommodate it?
> 
> Also are there any other options to cover the internal gear linkages other than the "door draft strip bristles" I see there? :roll:


It would be possible but may require further mods and cost, I have started to rub mine down with wet and dry and it is silver underneath so I will be working on that as a free option that people can choose to do themselves - just needs a bit more work and polishing with some autosol or similar for a shiny silver finish.

If you saw in my post the "door bristles" are not a final solution in that format 

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> If you saw in my post the "door bristles" are not a final solution in that format
> 
> Charlie


How about some of the hairs from your silly beard sunshine? :wink:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

les said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > If you saw in my post the "door bristles" are not a final solution in that format
> ...


I'll have a think about an alternative to prevent les pulling out your whiskers!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

WTF?

Is it my eyes after one lager, or are all the three gates (left, middle and right) now non-symmetrical and different widths?

I don't like this new development at all. Very disappointing aesthetically. 

Sorry Charlie.

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> WTF?
> 
> Is it my eyes after one lager, or are all the three gates (left, middle and right) now non-symmetrical and different widths?
> 
> ...


No need to apologise Doug, this is exactly why I have included the forum in the development  not sure what you mean by non symetrical AND different widths - they are different widths, they are the same length.

The space for 1/2 has had to change as the pins needed to be moved 2.5 mm to the right to prevent scraping and the space for 5/6 has been set so that the amount of metal on each side is equal.

I have discussed this with the engineer and a couple of forum members and I think the general consensus is that 1/2 have to be a as they are but 3/4 and 5/6 ideally need to be the same.

All opinions welcome, good and bad. I would not have included the forum if I didn't want to hear what you guys had to say 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Oh, I just meant different widths. I thought you had moved away from the large width at the left gate which would have been a major improvement if you had stuck with it.

Sorry Charlie, I was expecting this to be 99% perfect but now I can't believe my eyes. Whatever the reasoning is in engineering terms, that absolutely does NOT work for me aesthetically. If you can't achieve symmetry in the gates width (i.e. horizontal through 3/4 and vertical mirror) because of engineering/physical constraints, I would give up if I was you. I'm certainly not going to be interested with it looking like that.

It doesn't resemble the R8 version, it doesn't resemble the Ferrari and Lamborghini originals so is nowhere in design terms at the moment.

I'm really really sorry to be so negative, but that's my honest appraisal. 

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> Oh, I just meant different widths. I thought you had moved away from the large width at the left gate which would have been a major improvement if you had stuck with it.
> 
> Sorry Charlie, I was expecting this to be 99% perfect but now I can't believe my eyes. Whatever the reasoning is in engineering terms, that absolutely does NOT work for me aesthetically. If you can't achieve symmetry in the gates width because of engineering/physical constraints, I would give up if I was you. I'm certainly not going to be interested with it looking like that.
> 
> ...


Alright mate I get the idea you don't like it  The space for 1st and reverse needs to be bigger for reasons previously explained. I think I might go back to the format of v1 (pic below) as although v2 (pic below) looked better it was actually no good as 1st and 2nd caught badly.

On v1 the hole for 1st/reverse was bigger than was required so can be reduced and make the space for 2nd/3rd/4th/5th and 6th all the same.

v1








v2









I am not going to give up  well certainly not yet anyway 

Charlie


----------



## TT DWN UNDER (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi, I've been watching this thread silently in the background from the beginning and I guess the brain matter has been ticking over....
I have an idea that may or may not work or be easily adapted to the design....
If you could possibly make the shift gate concave shape, bowing up , nicely rounded, then this may help to give you a little more room between 1st gear & reverse to add a proper slot for reverse and also look very nice matching the TT's rounded curves.... just an idea.....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT DWN UNDER said:


> Hi, I've been watching this thread silently in the background from the beginning and I guess the brain matter has been ticking over....
> I have an idea that may or may not work or be easily adapted to the design....
> If you could possibly make the shift gate concave shape, bowing up , nicely rounded, then this may help to give you a little more room between 1st gear & reverse to add a proper slot for reverse and also look very nice matching the TT's rounded curves.... just an idea.....


This was mentioned a while back and Charlie did say it would add the cost which he is trying to keep down.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm glad someone else mentioned it first. Gotta agree that V3 just looks odd! All different widths? Just doesn't work. I also dont quite understand the reasoning behind 3/4 and 5/6 being different widths?

Charlie mate, your efforts here are fantastic! Cant wait to see the final product. I would have given up looooong ago :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am on my way to the engineers shortly for a redesign 

Charlie


----------



## Johny D (Feb 27, 2010)

[

I think I might go back to the format of v1 (pic below) as although v2 (pic below) looked better it was actually no good as 1st and 2nd caught badly.

On v1 the hole for 1st/reverse was bigger than was required so can be reduced and make the space for 2nd/3rd/4th/5th and 6th all the same.
]

Charlie i hope you decide to go back to version 1.....i much preferred it but understand you have to come up with a product that pleases the majority and your efforts in this area are there for all to see. I had version 1 as a screen saver for a little while, i liked it that much......would love to see a final finish on version 1. 

You'll get there


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

If it was me, I'd rather spend £150 odd on a really nice concave version with better shift gates than the current £90 version which looks a bit amateur at the moment.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Give the guy a break, he is already off sorting another version :roll:


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi rather pay a bit more for something spot on,but I'll accept the majority rule and it's therefore what u all think cheers salTTy


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Yeah, ignore my aesthetics rant. My god, was I mad last night when I saw that! :evil: You've put such a lot of effort into this and it just so has to look 'right'.

Charlie, I've every confidence you can come up with a fantastic end product. You are the main man. Seriously, I so want this to work. I prefer version 2 but if, as you say, that is unacceptable because of catching, then V1 would be preferable. I'd still go for that with the brushes then have a look at some solution with a red or Alcantara eBay gaiter with a black elastomer ring to draw it in.

Anyway, good luck with the next revision. I don't think a cost escalation to £100 would be unreasonable if that was necessary. 

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> Yeah, ignore my aesthetics rant. My god, was I mad last night when I saw that! :evil: You've put such a lot of effort into this and it just so has to look 'right'.
> 
> Charlie, I've every confidence you can come up with a fantastic end product. You are the main man. Seriously, I so want this to work. I prefer version 2 but if, as you say, that is unacceptable because of catching, then V1 would be preferable. I'd still go for that with the brushes then have a look at some solution with a red or Alcantara eBay gaiter with a black elastomer ring to draw it in.
> 
> ...


Cheers Doug 

I should be going back to the engineers this afternoon, as we are modifying v3 in order to try and ascertain whether we cam add an extra prong in to seperate 1/R - this may not be possible due to width of the shaft - but as we have moved the prong for 1st about 3.5mm across to the right it may (fingers very tightly crossed) be feasible - if not then the only option will be to go back to the v1 and modify that to make the gap for 1/R smaller as it was quite a bit wider than it really needed to be.

It is starting to cost quite a lot now in development but I certainly don't plan to increase the cost to £100 - despite more than a few people suggesting that it would still be reasonable. I am not just in this to make money for the business - I would be extremely proud if the end result ended up in a lot of your cars and that would be a massive reward in itself.



Johny D said:


> Charlie i hope you decide to go back to version 1.....i much preferred it but understand you have to come up with a product that pleases the majority and your efforts in this area are there for all to see. I had version 1 as a screen saver for a little while, i liked it that much......would love to see a final finish on version 1.
> 
> You'll get there


Cheers buddy  if it is a reversion to v1 it will look a lot better than the original one you had as a screensaver (by the way that really warmed my heart) as I have learnt a lot since then 



Fictorious said:


> If it was me, I'd rather spend £150 odd on a really nice concave version with better shift gates than the current £90 version which looks a bit amateur at the moment.


Fair comment mate - I think you do have to bare in mind that I have opened up the entire development of this project to the forum to involve you guys as much as possible - as such what you have seen so far are all prototypes, they are not finished versions as they have not been tidied up or anodised.

The concave idea was considered as previously discussed in the thread a few times, but very difficult to achieve and therefore prohibitively expensive, which is not the aim of the project. It would also preclude the use of the original metal ring.

I hope once I have seen Bob (engineer) today I will have a clear idea of what is achievable and either way the gearshift cutouts will all be the same size/shape, except for 1/R if they still have to occupy a similar space.

v4 should be about a week away  I will probably start a new thread and get this one locked at that point as it has got so crazy long that i think a new thread will be wise.

Thanks to those of you who have offered support, advice and criticism - this was desired and why I have chosen to open forum the development rather than just present a finished product out of the blue.

Charlie


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Charlie said:


> If not then the only option will be to go back to the v1 and modify that to make the gap for 1/R smaller as it was quite a bit wider than it really needed to be.


If you had to do that, I reckon it would probably look pretty good, but it'll be interesting to see what you come up with next.

Actually, on reflection, it'll be interesting to compare the next (and hopefully final) iteration against what's gone before because from my own personal perspective you've managed to explore both extremes of visual satisfaction. :lol: i.e. V1 looked good and workable, but there was room for improvement, V2 looked very satisfying to the eye but clearly wasn't working physically and V3 didn't work at all for me. Maybe with hindsight, it will have proven necessary to have explored both poles before settling down on the equator.

Anyway, top marks for such swift responses to comments from your live customer clinic with respect to going back to your engineer and working up revisions though Charlie. Very impressive commitment.

As an aside, I prised off my front rings yesterday and caked them with smooth black Hammerite. They looked pretty good fitted back on and the semi-gloss finish was a reasonably good match for the grille. I loved the stealth look but the coverage wasn't perfect so I have ordered an OEM black ABS plastic set from an eBay seller based in the U.S. for about £13 + P&P. Unfortunately, when I shook the small tin of Hammerite prior to applying the second coat, the lid flew off and loads of the black stuff when on our lawn and patio (photo pending for everyone's amusement). Instant karma payback for my stinging criticism.  I could only laugh and thank God my wife is so laid back.

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> when I shook the small tin of Hammerite prior to applying the second coat, the lid flew off and loads of the black stuff when on our lawn and patio (photo pending for everyone's amusement). Instant karma payback for my stinging criticism.  I could only laugh and thank God my wife is so laid back.
> 
> Doug


LOL I have so been there before mate  when I had a MK2 Golf GTI my friend (James Renshaw for those who know him) he made me some cross hairs for the front headlights which needed painting black before insertion. I shook up the tin and prised the lid off - James didn't realise and picked it up and shook it = paint all over his Dad's workshop and his and my clothes [smiley=bigcry.gif] fortunately there was still a tiny bit of paint left so we got the job done, my clothes went in the bin :-(

Your stinging criticism was fair if a little harshly put - but I invited comments and can't go crying to my Mummy when it isn't what I wanted to hear 

I am going to see Bob at 1.30pm today so will have more news later 

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Renshaw... that name rings a bell... did he have a really nice Corrado?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

swfblade said:


> Renshaw... that name rings a bell... did he have a really nice Corrado?


That's the chap  Corvette wheels, Porsche Paint, TT Dash, Porsche seats, Golf 4 Motion engine conversion including bulkhead. Nearly all done himelf an on a tiny budget, I went to the PVW front page studio shoot with him and my ugly mug is in there along with a fetching picture of my arse 

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL nice. that was a very nice car, he has some real talent.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Awesome news peeps  I have just returned home from the engineers and he has gone above and beyond - he has knocked me up a very rough prototype in steel overnight as he saw how upset I was yesterday 

I have fitted it to my car and I think this time I would be safe in saying that you will not be disappointed, even Doug  - it is now a totally new design rather than a modified anything else - and has put an enormous smile on my face.

*TT SPARES CAVEAT*
Please take into consideration when looking at the pics that this is super rough and does NOT reflect the look of the finished item with regards to finish - the edges have not been smoothed and the prong ends not rounded. You will also notice that 5/6 are bigger than the rest, this will *NOT* be the case for the production version, they will all be the same, he was just rushing to get it ready for me so used the settings on the machine as was for that bit.

It is a very basic prototype that I am testing over the weekend and having driven home with it installed = big smile 
*TT SPARES CAVEAT*

I am absolutely delighted that we now have a seperate home for* every *gear    We did not originally think it possible with a standard width gearshaft, as another solution mentions a new shaft being supplied with the kit - I am delighted to discover that I was wrong 

Anyway here are the pics, so please let me know your thoughts and remember this is not the finished product and spaces for all gears will be the same. You can see in the second to last pic that there is plenty of room to reduce the gap size of 5/6 in line with the others 


















































































Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

So what your saying is 5/6 is going to be the same width as the rest? If so, AWESOME! top job, that now looks fantastic! 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great , so much better. 8) Best design yet, can't wait to see the finished article.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

swfblade said:


> So what your saying is 5/6 is going to be the same width as the rest? If so, AWESOME! top job, that now looks fantastic! 8)


YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks very much

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

malstt said:


> That looks great , so much better. 8) Best design yet, can't wait to see the finished article.


Thanks Mal, that is what I was hoping to hear and the great thing is it won't make it anymore expensive 

Charlie


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Even better.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

malstt said:


> Even better.


LOL indeed, I am really trying to keep it at no more than £90 including the full kit and delivery - that will of course be a forum and TTOC member only price, the support and input has been invaluable. On the website and elsewhere it will be more expensive 

Come on Doug, you have been my harshest critic so far, please make sure you haven't been drinking before you respond this time :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, roger me with a fish fork, that's 'king exellent! A true work of art, Charlie! Think I'm in luuuurve! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Not keen myself on the 'brushes hiding the gubbins' solution, fitted either way around, but that's very much small beer compared to the excellent gate itself. Mate, I hope you feel pleased with yourself!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Best one yet, that looks awesome! Was dubious when I saw the first few but this one looks great!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Great work Charles and a credit to all the effort you have put in. I can see you selling these like hot cakes once you make them available in numbers. Well done.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Charlie, much much better effort. first i'd acutally consider.   

If you need a US tester, send one my way.

cheers.

bob


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

This is all I can say about it Charlie. Looks absolutely amazing.

-Ben


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

*Charie, I didn't need one before  ...and I certainly don't need one now! * [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

*All I have to say is...* 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

*A big pat on the back from me. Top man*  
John.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

There isn't a smilie yet designed that can express how happy I am to see these comments. I went off to walk the dog and hoped there may be some comments when I returned and I couldn't have hoped for better.

Rayetta, I will most certainly not roger you with a fish fork or anything else for that matter :lol: with regard to your not being keen on the 'brushes hiding the gubbins' solution - I have to agree, it was something worth considering but the brushes were not of a sufficiently high quality and I think I will be pursuing a totally different solution - although due to the re-design it does limit the options slightly - persistence is the key and I am certainly that 

Thanks Craig, that is very encouraging 

Cheers Grandad and thanks for all your support so far too 

Thank you Bob, your comment reflects what I expect many may have been thinking  I am planning to send these to the US already via a certain channel , but there is no problem sending them anywhere in the world as they can go airmail due to size and weight  You still have some credit with me too 

Thanks Ben and don't worry a 5 speed will still be very easy to produce  your name is against the first one when they get made up 

Cheers John, although clearly as you now drive a Ford Focus 1.6 5dr I must take your comment with a pinch of salt :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Charlie,

any chance you can post a pic with the audi OEM TT shift knob...pre- and post-facelift knob would be greatly appreciated by all as I'm sure most of your potential customers have kept their OEM TT knobs.

cheers.

bob


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

OH YES! The mutt finally has nuts it can lick and be proud of. That's an awesome effort.

And here, if you want a laugh... (Go on, treat yourself to some free schadenfreude, it's Friday after all! Schadenfriday?) If the traffic around Edinburgh was anything to go by, I reckon a lot of people need cheering up out there.










I eventually went for this.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT

Looking forward to seeing this brought to market Charlie. Cash waiting.

As for the patio, I bought a wire brush drill attachment and will attack the stain tomorrow if it's dry.

Doug


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Easy  fix mate...pull the stones and flip them. :wink:

cheers


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeay Doug likes it  even in this rough steel unfinished version 

I will be going back to see him Monday and possibly get another prototype done in steel or aluminium which will reduce the size of the gap for 5/6th so you guys can see the final "shape" then it should take about 2 weeks to get the first 20 made up.

Bob - I will go and test that out mate, I suspect the original gearknobs won't work with it though, due to where they sit with the shafts. I will pop out now and check on the one you have  the pre facelift will probably work without the shaft.

EDIT - as I thought all along, it won't work with the facelift knob due to the shaft catching.

Charlie


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Chuckles,

Just a thought wot popped into my head. For covering the gubbins, what about a downsized parcel shelf tray? You know, bit of stretchy fabric with a cord around it more or less tracing the 'ring' above and maybe something as simple as a zip tie around the gearknob (from underneath, natch) to hold it in place there. No? The material would obviously have to stretch quite a bit...

Liking how it's looking so far, Charles. Keep up the excellent work!

Oh, and I can think of at least 4 parties pleased you're not in the FFB (that's Fish Fork Brigade). :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Charlie that is definitely the best version I have seen on the market by a long shot...

Well worth all your continuous efforts and hard work

In short it's simply stunning mate


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Loving the new version Charlie, well done for trying so hard to get it just right  The separate gate for reverse makes all the difference for me, nice one!! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Mondo said:


> Chuckles,
> 
> Just a thought wot popped into my head. For covering the gubbins, what about a downsized parcel shelf tray? You know, bit of stretchy fabric with a cord around it more or less tracing the 'ring' above and maybe something as simple as a zip tie around the gearknob (from underneath, natch) to hold it in place there.


I was thinking along similar lines. What is the minimum clearance between the bottom of the metal gate and the block/knuckle that the bottom of the gear stick shaft is attached to?

I don't know what you have in mind to replace the brushes, but I also reckon that some sort of fabric is the way to go. I have mentioned the numerous leather or Alcantara aftermarket gaiters a few times because it looks as if they will attach to the bolts like the OEM rubber one does which will keep it in place at the edges. It can attach to the shaft as described but the trick obviously will be to ensure enough spare material gather can be accommodated under the ring to allow acceptable freedom of movement. This solution might deaden some metal click-clack which may or may not be a good thing depending on your predilection.

Doug


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Best one yet mate.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Easy  fix mate...pull the stones and flip them. :wink:
> cheers


We've hijacked Charlie's thread, but something tells me that the stones do not have a riven decorative finish on the underside so that wouldn't work unfortunately. Also, they're probably cemented down with four or five dabs so that would need to be redone. I reckon 20 mins with a wire brush will sort it!

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

The cover of the underneath is the next solution to find  - I have tried a leather gaitor and if you match it up to the holes (I bought one from Ebay specifically designed for the TT) then it catches when changing through the gears, I have tried it with the narrow end pulled down to the bottom of the gearshaft and the rest covering the underneath bit, but again it catches.

I was planning something similar to a Pringles lid (closest analogy I could think of) so that it slides onto the shaft and moves with the gearstick masking the underneath, however with the development of a home for every gear that will be difficult as it will probably bash the edges when in reverse, 2nd, 5th and 6th.

The next idea, which has been suggested by various people too  is to get some sort of stretchy fabric that fits between the spacer and the shiftgate with a hole surrounded by a metal ring sitting over the shaft that stretches as you change gear. The potential issue with that is that as it stretches through use, it may deteriorate.

I am not happy to sling something on that looks great on day one of use but then rapidly deteriorates and lets the project down, rest assured I will come up with something 

All suggestions are very welcome 

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Looks like the hard works paying off Charlie very nice mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> Looks like the hard works paying off Charlie very nice mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> DAZ


Cheers Daz 

Charlie


Hark said:


> Best one yet mate.


Cheer Matt 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

...Food for thought. I can't say I'm altogether surprised to hear the leather gaiter didn't work. Shame.

Someone mentioned neoprene rubber or wetsuit type material in the past. That could be a cheap one to test as your moving cover but I guess it will be floppy.

Someone will come up with something inspirational, I'm sure. It needs to be thin, black, stretchy and durable. Hmm..

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> ...Food for thought. I can't say I'm altogether surprised to hear the leather gaiter didn't work. Shame.
> 
> Someone mentioned neoprene rubber or wetsuit type material in the past. That could be a cheap one to test as your moving cover but I guess it will be floppy.
> 
> ...


Yeah that was what worried me about neoprene - Nic (fiancee) suggested some black legging material, which may well work and she even offered to let me cut up her leggings and try it :lol: that's love for you  . I may try it but have concern it will degrade over time.

The guys that hijacked my thread ages ago used a leather gaitor, but theirs was only a few mm deep whereas this one is 6mm thick for quality purposes.

Charlie


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Charlie said:


> The guys that hijacked my thread ages ago used a leather gaitor, but theirs was only a few mm deep whereas this one is 6mm thick for quality purposes.


Yeah, what about the Alcantara ones then? They can't be more than 3 mm and come in a variety of colours? We need less quality. Crikey, I never thought I'd find myself saying that... :roll:

Doug


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Much as I like neoprene as a material I don't think it would stretch enough from one extreme to the other. Would be happy to be proved wrong but I don't think so.

Leggings-type stuff might work In fact that's a good idea; the best by-product of checking it out is free licence to perv at all those dollies out there in tights. Mmmm...


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mondo said:


> Much as I like neoprene as a material I don't think it would stretch enough from one extreme to the other. Would be happy to be proved wrong but I don't think so.
> 
> Leggings-type stuff might work In fact that's a good idea; the best by-product of checking it out is free licence to perv at all those dollies out there in tights. Mmmm...


Perv at Dottie? what, she's one of us....oh, my bad, you said dollie..


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK thinking outside the box here and shoot me down but Re the Pringles top type idea. How about if you had a couple of plastic/nylon type discs that floated over each other so that depending on which gear you are in one would they would cover all gear slots. These would move around and over each other and would maybe (for want of a better word) picked up as you went from gear to gear. I have to admit I am not sure exactly how it would work and I had a VERY late night last night up early this am and have another late night tonight and i'm knackered.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > The guys that hijacked my thread ages ago used a leather gaitor, but theirs was only a few mm deep whereas this one is 6mm thick for quality purposes.
> ...


I meant the thickness of the shiftgate not the gaiter 

quote="les"]OK thinking outside the box here and shoot me down but Re the Pringles top type idea. How about if you had a couple of plastic/nylon type discs that floated over each other so that depending on which gear you are in one would they would cover all gear slots. These would move around and over each other and would maybe (for want of a better word) picked up as you went from gear to gear. I have to admit I am not sure exactly how it would work and I had a VERY late night last night up early this am and have another late night tonight and i'm knackered. [/quote]uddy :-

Interesting idea mate, I will look into that 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

les said:


> OK thinking outside the box here and shoot me down but Re the Pringles top type idea. How about if you had a couple of plastic/nylon type discs that floated over each other so that depending on which gear you are in one would they would cover all gear slots. These would move around and over each other and would maybe (for want of a better word) picked up as you went from gear to gear. I have to admit I am not sure exactly how it would work and I had a VERY late night last night up early this am and have another late night tonight and i'm knackered.


Probably would work, but would be it noisy? Something intermediate in thickness between stretch lycra and neoprene rubber... But what?

Doug


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > OK thinking outside the box here and shoot me down but Re the Pringles top type idea. How about if you had a couple of plastic/nylon type discs that floated over each other so that depending on which gear you are in one would they would cover all gear slots. These would move around and over each other and would maybe (for want of a better word) picked up as you went from gear to gear. I have to admit I am not sure exactly how it would work and I had a VERY late night last night up early this am and have another late night tonight and i'm knackered.
> ...


Not sure why or how it would be noisy at all after all we are talking flexible plastic like Charlie suggested with the Pringles top.


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

It's excellent charlie.like the pringle lid idea maybe with a springy edge that would compress re reverse cheeers salTTy


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Hi Charlie, I have been following this thread since it started and I now think that I NEED one


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

salTTy said:


> It's excellent charlie.like the pringle lid idea maybe with a springy edge that would compress re reverse cheeers salTTy


Cheers Keith  springy edge idea is good, but how to execute it ?

Charlie



DDcrash said:


> Hi Charlie, I have been following this thread since it started and I now think that I NEED one


 :lol: That is exactly the sort of response I was hoping for 

Charlie


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

charlie,

while were thinking out side the box, here's one out side the lou.










...a rubber bowl, like the one on the end of this plunger. Crap that fall in thru the gaits would flow around the bowl and not knacker the shift linkage. Plus, it will deform as necessary as it moves thru the gears.

Not saying this would fit exactly, but something similar...maybe they come in various sizes...and it already has a hole for the shift lever and is black. :lol: :lol: :lol:

cheers


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Charlie said:


> I will be going back to see him Monday and possibly get another prototype done in steel or aluminium which will reduce the size of the gap for 5/6th so you guys can see the final "shape" then it should take about 2 weeks to get the first 20 made up.
> 
> Bob - I will go and test that out mate, I suspect the original gearknobs won't work with it though, due to where they sit with the shafts. I will pop out now and check on the one you have  the pre facelift will probably work without the shaft.
> 
> ...


So if I'm reading this right, only the pre-facelift shift knobs will work? Or am I confused? Wouldn't this mean people will have to buy a new shift knob for this to work then? :?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Neb said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I will be going back to see him Monday and possibly get another prototype done in steel or aluminium which will reduce the size of the gap for 5/6th so you guys can see the final "shape" then it should take about 2 weeks to get the first 20 made up.
> ...


Seems that way [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Charlie said:


> I meant the thickness of the shiftgate not the gaiter


  I don't suppose there's a Joey Deacon emoticon is there? Or is that all banned now? 

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TTQ2K2 said:


> charlie,
> 
> while were thinking out side the box, here's one out side the lou.
> 
> ...


I like your thinking buddy, possibly a little too smithTT ignition mod like though 

Charlie


----------



## Johny D (Feb 27, 2010)

Not that you need a further morale booster Charlie but it looks brilliant......i have myself a new screensaver......great work..

although i must ask about this issue with the gear stick pre-facelift etc...mine is a 51 plate and has the standard knob...will i need a new gear knob?


----------



## naushali (Dec 25, 2006)

Excellent work Charlie! Glad to see all your efforts have paid off!

Naush


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Charlie said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> > charlie,
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

All I can think of after looking at our baby stroller for an hour this morning is black waterproof nylon canvas type material. You won't get anything harder wearing than that.

In addition to whatever gubbins cover solution you end up implementing, I would look to cannibalise the OEM rubber gaiter so that the central part will remain attached to the gearknob to cover up the bottom part of it and the ridge into which the gaiter locates. That would look quite neat I think. I would probably paint what little of the shaft remains visible black.

Doug


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Brain flash II. Elliot's POTD of his orbitised DSG makes me wonder if the slidey plastic cover thing the DSG boys (ha ha, typed 'goys' the first time!) have might work with a 'normal' gearshift. Without having seen one up close 'n' personal, I think that's the kind of sliding/collapsing Pringles top thing you might be looking for. Not sure how much lateral movement there is in it but it or something similar might do the trick.

Just a thought.

Oh, and I've rather belatedly realised I'll be out of this one as I've a thick shaft :roll: so my one-piece metal gearstick will be too thick for the gap between the prongs... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Lovin' it mate... Can't wait for the finished article, and top marks for your perseverence with this.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

How about 3 washers from thin but rigid black plastic, top and bottom one with a central hole the correct size of the gear shaft, and of a diameter that will not foul the surround whatever gear you select. The third washer would sit between 1 & 3 with a central hole just smaller than the outside of 1 & 3, so it is free to slide between them.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

triplefan said:


> How about 3 washers from thin but rigid black plastic, top and bottom one with a central hole the correct size of the gear shaft, and of a diameter that will not foul the surround whatever gear you select. The third washer would sit between 1 & 3 with a central hole just smaller than the outside of 1 & 3, so it is free to slide between them.


Thats the kind of thing I had in mind as above.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Charlie,

Would there be an option to finish in raw aluminum?

-Ben


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

NOW YOU'RE TALKING!!
This was what i was looking for, best version yet.










Keep up the good work Charlie.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Charlie,

Another question from another forum:



> However I'm wondering about reverse and 5th gear as it looks like the shaft is pinned against the shift gate. If the shaft doesnt sit properly as it would with no gate, would there be any long term effects on gear/synchro wear/whatever?


----------



## jimbomiller (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Charlie

Is there no way you can use the original gaiter to hide the mechanism?
Would it work if you just flipped the gaiter upside down or perhaps found some way to fasten it further down into the recess?

Just throwing a couple of ideas at you... :? 
Jim


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks guys for all your input and suggestions  I will be spending some time today trialling options and went to Hobbycraft yesterday (which by the way was so boring a shop I almost didn't make it to the exit ) and have picked up a couple of things to trial.

Rayetta - good thinking with the DSG box, I suspect it would 1) be very expensive and 2) not suitable for the full range of movement required on a manual box - nonetheless I like your thinking.

Plastic discs is something I am looking into already (cheers Les) although I am not sure how to get that to work at the moment.

Ben - raw aluminium is certainly no problem - I am toying with the idea of steel currently as it is much more resilient to constant gearchange - with regard to the synchromesh, I can't foresee a problem as the fact that once the gear is in place it is held steady is actually more likely to be a good thing. When I was in the Police and did my driving course I was told that people who sit with their hand on the gearknob whilst driving along are much more likely to get synchro/gearbox issues due to the increase in movement.

For those with the standard facelift gearknob, I am looking into a customisation option for you - now that sounds awfully technical but will effectively = chopping off the bottom bit of the shaft where it dips in, so that you lose about an inch from the bottom. (potential for innuendo abounds)

Cheers Si 

Jim, I have looked at this but there is not sufficient room to emply the original gaiter in its standard format - there may be a way if you butcher it and I will be looking at that as an option - however for those that end up with one, you would/should be able to sell on your gaiter for up to £20 if in good nick making the shiftgate even cheaper 

Doug - you are clearly putting a lot of thought into this  I don't know that it would be stretchy enough to make use of? - but I will look into it too as there are a lot of good ideas being posted up by you guys.

Thanks to everyone for your positive comment on the latest update  , I plan to go and see my engineer today with the following things to change on v4.

1) Reduce pin size by 1mm between r/1 gears to match the others
2) Reduce the space for 5/6 to match the rest

I am off out in a minute to trial a couple of "internal gubbins" cover ideas 

I anticipate having these ready for sale mid June now as once the final version is signed off it will take around 2 weeks to make the initial run of 20.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

UPDATE - FOR THOSE OF YOU WITH THE STANDARD FACELIFT GEARKNOB.

I know some of you had not realised it would not be compatible with the standard facelift gearknob :-( well worry no more as I have a *free* solution to the problem  I took a spare gearkob along with me and Bob has simply used a hacksaw to remove the lower section as shown in the pics below - I assumed he would use a machine to do it otherwise I could have just done it myself 


























I then tested it with the shiftgate and there was no problem with it at all  as you will see it also looks very much oem as the cut has been made just where it dips in 

I am also looking at producing a circular gearknob option (at additional cost) which will be made out of steel in order to give it a really solid weight to make the gearchange process smoother - more to come on that later.

I have this morning commisioned a final (hopefully) prototype in aluminium, remedying the issues highlighted in previous posts - He has said it will be ready late this week early next week, so fingers crossed for Friday so I can test over the weekend and get pics up for you of what the final product will look like (minus anodising for those who want it)

I copied the comments that some of you have posted into a Word doc and took it with me to show him - he smiled almost as much as me 

Charlie


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks for the info Charlie


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

You are putting a lot of effort into this Charlie to ensure that it is spot on - well done fella!

I'd be jumping at this myself had I not already bought a Forge big knob and modified my original gaiter with a leather one over the top and fitted a matching leather handbrake cover.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

No worries Ben - I was actually amazed that it looked so OEM once done - the few people I have showed it to did not realise it had been modified  also it is free and easy to diy 

Cheers Kev, that looks nice but a aluminium shiftgate would look so much better  just wait for the final product 

Charlie


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Any news Charlie?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

DDcrash said:


> Any news Charlie?


Love your enthusiasm buddy - as above (somewhere  should have the final v5 on Friday/Monday ready for fitting and pics and as long as all ok I will authorise 20 to be produced straightaway  There are loads of people in the US who want one but obviously this forum will get the first runout of 20 

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KentishTT said:


> You are putting a lot of effort into this Charlie to ensure that it is spot on - well done fella!
> 
> I'd be jumping at this myself had I not already bought a Forge big knob and modified my original gaiter with a leather one over the top and fitted a matching leather handbrake cover.


I like your knob very much Kev [smiley=whip.gif] :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have had a call from the engineer this morning and the latest v5 is ready for collection and testing    only problem is my car is currently undergoing some serious detailing attention by our very own dooka (Rob) so I can't collect it until tomorrow morning :-(

Car is looking better than it has ever looked   pics tomorrow.

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Good news mate and look forward to seeing the next, and hopefully final version


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking good! 8)

On the covering issue, why not try a curved piece och alu looking (or matching what ever the colour of gaitor) something that you attatch to the gear leaver underneat the gaitor? 








"spaceball" Volvo S60. Think you get the idea....

And one thing that struck me, have you tried raising the gaitor so it becomes flush with the edges of the sorounding "tt" ring? I think it will look even more OEM that way.

Keep up the good work! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

I have this morning picked up the v5 prototype shiftgate - I am delighted to report that subject to trialling it on another TT this is how it will look 

Due to the 26 pages of this thread I have decided to start a brand new thread and have this one locked.

The pics can be seen on the new thread here - viewtopic.php?f=2&t=174460

Charlie


----------

